# Why America is hated in the Middle-east?



## A.Rahman

Maybe this is why people hate USA in middle-east: 

1) The Eisenhower administration's CIA brought down a popular representative government in Iran, in 1953, because Mosaddeq, the prime minister, wanted to nationalise Iran's oil. America installed, nurtured, cradled, and propped the Shah for the next 25 years no matter how dictatorial and oppressive he became. This behavior, of course, led to the bloody Islamic revolution in Iran. You have to SAY this, and to put the blame where it belongs: OUR CIA, and OUR foreign policy. Show us that you are a free press, and not the propaganda division of the US government.

2) Saddam Hussein is another CIA creation. We call him a 'Hitler' now, but he comes with a "Made in America" label stamped on the back of his neck. He was our man even before he rose to power, and we encouraged him to wage a bloody war against Iran over a few square meters of real-estate. We needed to hit Iran hard, thru Iraq, because Iran had become dangerously anti-American because...uh huh...you begin to see the problem.

3) Saddam thought he had our blessing for everything. We had never stopped him before (not even when he used chemical weapons against his own population), and we had been supplying him with weapons. That is why he attacked Kuwait, the deliverance of which cost American lives.

4)Afghanistan started talking about a holy war against the Soviet imperialists, the CIA thought, "Great! Let's get this started and launch millions of Muslims against our Cold War opponents." So we fostered, encouraged, and funded this holy war of the mujahideen. Osama bin Laden was our ally, spending his own money and organizing people on the ground, as well as bringing them from all parts of the Islamic world. WE built the network that is bin Laden's Al Qaeda.

5) When it became necessary to deliver Kuwait from OUR violent protegÃÂ© Saddam Hussein, American troops were stationed in Saudi Arabia, bin Laden's homeland. But they never left, and this is holy soil. This insult is added to the fact that we had been supporting the royal family there for long even though they run the country in dictatorial fashion and are widely hated. That is what made bin Laden our enemy. We had already built him up into a powerful warlord, and now he had gotten out of control. Sounds like Saddam? Yes it does.


6) When the Islamic party in Algeria won in fair and free elections, we supported the violent crackdown of the military because, it was said, the Islamicists would abolish democracy. So we made sure it was abolished before the Islamicists had a chance to try. It is hard to convey just how bloody the rampages that followed have been. Many of these were carried out by the GIA (thought responsible for the massacres of tens of thousands of civilians), a group led by veterans of the Afghan war and trained by bin Laden's network It is hard to believe that the Islamicists would have been worse. But we will never know, because America hates democratic outcomes. What it likes is tin-pot dictators that are obliged in clientship relationships to the United States. Of course, this is very dangerous. But it keeps happening because what each President keeps thinking about is the next election, not long-term outcomes, and Americans don't read History.

7) Finally, we have been supporting Israel since its inception, even though it is a state born of terrorist violence, and even though its abuses have been many. Menachem Begin, one of the first prime-ministers of Israel, used to be a wanted terrorist with a bounty on his head. But who knows this? Do you? Americans don't read history. They are not interested. YOU MUST BRING THIS UP. The Palestinians are guilty of crimes as well, but we have never shown an even hand in the region: we mostly condemn the crimes of the Palestinians, the crimes of the weak. We have been Israel's unconditional allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rahman

This list is incomplete. However, it brings into relief that the claim that Americans are hated because of their "culture" is total madness. It will not help Americans understand why they have been attacked. Please: Educate Americans about this history. Stay away from the ridiculous claims that we are hated because we respect individual liberties. In the Muslim world, over and over again, we consistently HAVE NOT respected individual liberties but rather supported tin-pot dictators. Therefore, the claim that we are hated because of our "culture" is a complete travesty of the truth. Before the fiasco in Iran, Americans were perceived all over the Muslim world as a benign world power. The hated powers were the colonialists: France and Britain. American culture was not radically different then. Women showed their skin, unmarried people kissed in movies, there was pornography, drinking, etc. If we were really hated for our "culture" this hate should have peaked in the 60's. It is peaking NOW. Now that we have become much more conservative than in that decade.

Patriotism means NOT BEING PROPAGANDISTS FOR THE GOVERNMENT. Patriotism, for you, and for me, and for all of us, means not allowing the truth to be the first casualty of war.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Any community that wallows in self pity is doomed.

The Middle East is thus doomed.

If they were keen on making a mark in the world, they should have not bothered in hating or loving anyone. They should have worked hard and made people love them.

China is an example of making the world love them, even if internally they hate them!

One can dislike China's form of governance, but you cannot ignore them!

Indeed, if the ME has accepted CIA "stooges", it indicates how mindless and characterless the ME population is. Even the Shieks and Kings of the ME are stooges of the US.

Why blame the US? 

If stooges likes to have stooges ruling them, so be it. 

In fact, the US is doing some stooges a favour!

As Rehman, says, let truth not be a casualty for the sake of sentiment!


----------



## melb4aust

Salim said:


> Why blame the US?
> 
> If stooges likes to have stooges ruling them, so be it.
> 
> In fact, the US is doing some stooges a favour!
> 
> As Rehman, says, let truth not be a casualty for the sake of sentiment!


 
Yes why Blame the US, 

when we each an everyone of us is responsible for all this. If all the people, each and everyone of us had the feelings and if we had worked out to counter any one, these things woud'nt have happened at first place. 

Just watch where the muslim world and muslims are standing now, compared to the last 5 decades. So many incidents happened in pasts, still did'nt learn, coud'nt develope ourselves, such sluggishness. 

There is no need to blame the rulers. This is us again each and every one of us because who put them on there, because of us they are there, we all know the reality and truth, but just watching keeping all eyes blind. Its a big shame and i am one of us.


----------



## Spring Onion

Salim said:


> .
> 
> If they were keen on making a mark in the world, they should have not bothered in hating or loving anyone. They should have worked hard and made people love them.!


 
Sir lets US bomb Indian cities, kill thousands of inncocent in the name of liberating you and thn i will ask you do hate them or not or you just want to make a mark in the world by not loving or hating them??
Easy to say difficuly to feel unless you are not confronted with such a situation.







Salim said:


> .
> 
> Why blame the US?
> 
> If stooges likes to have stooges ruling them, so be it.
> 
> In fact, the US is doing some stooges a favour!
> 
> As Rehman, says, let truth not be a casualty for the sake of sentiment!


 
Its not the question of who is who's stooge its why US is being hated Sir.
Its not becuase one's leaders are stooges to US due to which they hate US, its just the policies of US which force the US citizens to feel the burnt of something they themselves are not a party to.


----------



## Sid

Well, if the Nepalese people can come out on to the streets and demand democracy and make it happen. I dont see why the ME people can't even try something like that.


----------



## Thunder

They did. Nothing really happened


----------



## A.Rahman

List of US veto.

Supporting every illegal action of Isreal blindly, I call this abuse of power.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

A.Rahman said:


> List of US veto.
> 
> Supporting every illegal action of Isreal blindly, I call this abuse of power.



That is life!

So long as the world banks on the US munificence, the world will have to accept what they say.

It may not sound nice, but that is reality of life!


----------



## A.Rahman

and I agree with you salim... bitter reality...


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Jana,

The US will not bomb Indian cities.

It is a booming market and growing.

Does marvels for the US economy! 

The reality for the Islamic world is no matter what the people may think, the govts rule the roost and they have teh wherewithal to back up what they feel like doing.

The people are mere pawns.

If the people mattered, there would be no Sheiks, Shahs and so called Kings. They are all a creation of history - a history chalked out by the British and French.

Iraq is an excellent example of the mish mash left behind by the British to suit their convenience. Kuwait is but a district of Iraq but the British made it a country to suit their convenience.


----------



## Averroes

"The United States is the greatest threat to world peace, and has been for a long time, and not merely because it is the world's only superpower. Equally important, the United States is also far more disposed to use its power than any other powerful nation currently is. Though Americans are culturally and emotionally blind to the fact, the mere intrusion of US power is, in and of itself, destabilizing."

T.D. Allman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zraver

As an American, i find the lack of memory for America's other deeds disturbing.

Some rebuttals

1- America did what it did in the Middle East in responce to Soviet efforts at creating client states which would let them control Europes energy supply. The Area was a proxy battle between the super powers for control of Europe. After UK/France cut arms sales to Egypt, Nasser invited in the Soviets to supply him with arms, America had a very small footprin tin the ME. The only people we sold anythign too was Lebanon, Jordan, and Iran. Do any of you remember the many and varied socialist terrorist groups trained and funded by USSR? Or the pan-Arab communist- Baathist movement? The US did not pick the ME as a cold war battlefeild.

2- Israel, originally only occupied those areas inhabited by Jews. The Palestinians on advice of the Arab goverments rejected the partition plan and said they were going wipe Israel out, this jsut a few short years after Hitler. What was the US supsoed to do, allow genocide? She is also a true democracy, I would point out that until the Lebanese Civil War- Lebanon a fellow democracy was also close to the USA.

3- The problems in the Middle east begin with British Colonial rule and the dismemberment of the Ottoman Turkish Empire, the divided loyalties and petty tyrants where already there when the US entered the scene during the Cold war.

4- No nation has done more for Islamic countries than the USA. We have gone to war repeatedly to free Moslems form tyranny or genocide (Bosnia, Kosovo, Iraq, Kuwait, Afghanistan we got Egypt the Suez (form UK/France and israel) and Sinai back. When the Tusami hit US aid form all sources topped 2 billion, when ever there is an earthquake we send relief. We hav eintervened to stop India in your wars verses them when your troops failed and India began to counter attack. We supported Turkey vs Greece on Cyprus etc. And US pressure and intelligence helped force Syria out of Lebanon.

Taken on a whole, US policy towards the Middle East has been eratic but balanced.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSniper

but the most important policy is the double standard of israel that is fueling anger, yes were happy aid is given every human with some deceny would give donation to help no matter what the creed....

But being with Israel and not inforcing laws their and put pressure on arabs and muslims is just wrong. thats from my observation hate builds up..u can't tell iran not to give weapons if u urself is shifting weapons...and i remember quite back US saying stop supplying groups weapons but if u look in the arab and muslim idiology, that is saying isro can kill but the other side can't..so US has to change its policies or most likely it willn't be good, cause the hate that the mulsim public has now will be bought out once this generation become leaders, because of the old generation policies!


----------



## Bull

Its just jeoulosy !!! Remember even Chelsea is hatted the most in England, but that doesnt make them any lesser as a team.

Give OBL a H1B visa and he would happily migrate to US and settle down over there.


----------



## MIG_ACE

Has the US bombed countries like UAE,Qatar or Kuwait?? They are muslim countries too.But the leaders of these countries do not threaten to "Wipe israel off the map.." (Ahmadinejad) ; they dont encourage sectarian violence and commit horrible atrocities against ethnic minorities or attack neighbouring countries to get their oil (Saddam hussein) ; they do not actively breed terrorists and give a safe haven to the most wanted man in the world and subject their ppl to horrendous medieval laws (Taliban).

Hating america is easy but that doesnt help when the problem lies within.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keysersoze

zraver said:


> As an American, i find the lack of memory for America's other deeds disturbing.
> 
> Some rebuttals
> 
> 1- America did what it did in the Middle East in responce to Soviet efforts at creating client states which would let them control Europes energy supply. The Area was a proxy battle between the super powers for control of Europe. After UK/France cut arms sales to Egypt, Nasser invited in the Soviets to supply him with arms, America had a very small footprin tin the ME. The only people we sold anythign too was Lebanon, Jordan, and Iran. Do any of you remember the many and varied socialist terrorist groups trained and funded by USSR? Or the pan-Arab communist- Baathist movement? The US did not pick the ME as a cold war battlefeild.
> 
> 2- Israel, originally only occupied those areas inhabited by Jews. The Palestinians on advice of the Arab goverments rejected the partition plan and said they were going wipe Israel out, this jsut a few short years after Hitler. What was the US supsoed to do, allow genocide? She is also a true democracy, I would point out that until the Lebanese Civil War- Lebanon a fellow democracy was also close to the USA.
> 
> 3- The problems in the Middle east begin with British Colonial rule and the dismemberment of the Ottoman Turkish Empire, the divided loyalties and petty tyrants where already there when the US entered the scene during the Cold war.
> 
> 4- No nation has done more for Islamic countries than the USA. We have gone to war repeatedly to free Moslems form tyranny or genocide (Bosnia, Kosovo, Iraq, Kuwait, Afghanistan we got Egypt the Suez (form UK/France and israel) and Sinai back. When the Tusami hit US aid form all sources topped 2 billion, when ever there is an earthquake we send relief. We hav eintervened to stop India in your wars verses them when your troops failed and India began to counter attack. We supported Turkey vs Greece on Cyprus etc. And US pressure and intelligence helped force Syria out of Lebanon.
> 
> Taken on a whole, US policy towards the Middle East has been eratic but balanced.



Ok I am afraid I disagree with most of your rebuttals on pretty much every level.

Point one- I suggest you look into the politics of the various regions which the States is currently engaged in and check the involvement of previous administrations. For example you cite non involvement in the ME. Well here are some salient facts for you.
During the Suez crisis there were two factors that played a part in Russia gaining influence in the region 1) Nasser approached the west for arms and was refused. He then turned to the USSR. Also it is important to point out that Dulles (sec of state) withdrew funding for the Aswan dam which would have effectively bankrupted Eygpt. So he again turned to the Eastern bloc. The US then has to counter this hence creating an battle for influence.

Another point you seem to have forgotten is that Dictators or tyrants that fall in line with western or US policy tend to be supported or ignored. (king Farouk (Eygpt)The Shah (Iran) Saddam (Iraq) you could argue about the regimes in Saudi and other oil rich nations. I could go on and mention various South American and North african countries but this is about the ME) People don't forget who supported their oppressors.

Point two-There was peace (relative) between the Jews and Arabs until thousands of illegal (Jewish) immigrants came flooding in from the mess that was WW2. So by your logic Arabs should feel sorry for all the trouble caused by The "civilised" world, and allow them to steal land? This selective morality has not been forgotten by several generations (As for genocide I would cite Rwanda, Sebrinica and the massacres in Lebanon in which you did exactly zip. You had to be pressured into doing something for Kosovo)

TRUE DEMOCRACY--- It is as true a democracy as South Africa during Apartheid. You can't marginalise a huge chunk of the population and call yourself a democracy. Wasn't that the basis of the civil rights movement in the south in your country?
As for Lebanon wasn't that destroyed by the results of many Palestinians being dipossessed and the subsequent Israeli invasion? 
Your continual suppport for the illegal actions of the Israelis has compounded the problem. (the number of "accidental" deaths. Must make the Israeli army the most incompetent in the world)

Point three- Yes you are correct(Ottoman) however they left. The current mess that we are all in now is all USA and USSR's fault 

Point four- Bosnia-Where were you? I don't remember seeing any US troops on the ground. And if they were why didn't they stop the massacres?
Kosovo? I remember how our government had to fight to get any support at all for that (after the massacres again) and then the troops were from every one except the US. 
Kuwait-wasn't that for the vast oil reserves under that country? I mean they don't have democracy now (and they didn't before)
Afghanistan-that was revenge (and no one begrudged you it) but lets not cover it in a coat of bring freedom to the oppressed. 
Turkey was simply a cold war requirement (Turkey being strategically important and Greece less so)
Iraq?---------------no need for me to comment here. 

Essentially. The point is that most of the decisions have been made for geopolitical reasons. I think the thing I resent is that there is this prevalent idea in the US (and I have lived there) that you are the "good guys" and that there is never any meddling.
It is as "Fair and balanced" as FOX news  

Ok time for a cup of tea methinks.............


----------



## Keysersoze

MIG_ACE said:


> Has the US bombed countries like UAE,Qatar or Kuwait?? They are muslim countries too.But the leaders of these countries do not threaten to "Wipe israel off the map.." (Ahmadinejad) ; they dont encourage sectarian violence and commit horrible atrocities against ethnic minorities or attack neighbouring countries to get their oil (Saddam hussein) ; they do not actively breed terrorists and give a safe haven to the most wanted man in the world and subject their ppl to horrendous medieval laws (Taliban).
> 
> Hating america is easy but that doesnt help when the problem lies within.



Ok since i am here i will spare a few minutes for you  

UAE Qatar and Kuwait tow the line. They are also small countries. there is regular sectarian violence in India too or for that matter Northern Ireland.

"attack neighbouring countries to get their oil "
They don't attack neighbouring countries they go to the middle east and attack countries for their oil. 

"they do not actively breed terrorists"
Ever heard of NORAID? they have been raising funds for the IRA for years
they do fund "rebel" groups so the point that they do not fund terrorist (or freedom fighter depending on your point of view ) is not really valid.

Nice to be a fan but reality is a bit harsh sometimes.


----------



## Keysersoze

Ok this is an example of what I am talking about right here.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/6139968.stm


----------



## zraver

keysersoze said:


> Ok I am afraid I disagree with most of your rebuttals on pretty much every level.
> 
> Point one- I suggest you look into the politics of the various regions which the States is currently engaged in and check the involvement of previous administrations. For example you cite non involvement in the ME. Well here are some salient facts for you.
> During the Suez crisis there were two factors that played a part in Russia gaining influence in the region 1) Nasser approached the west for arms and was refused. He then turned to the USSR. Also it is important to point out that Dulles (sec of state) withdrew funding for the Aswan dam which would have effectively bankrupted Eygpt. So he again turned to the Eastern bloc. The US then has to counter this hence creating an battle for influence.
> 
> Another point you seem to have forgotten is that Dictators or tyrants that fall in line with western or US policy tend to be supported or ignored. (king Farouk (Eygpt)The Shah (Iran) Saddam (Iraq) you could argue about the regimes in Saudi and other oil rich nations. I could go on and mention various South American and North african countries but this is about the ME) People don't forget who supported their oppressors.
> 
> Point two-There was peace (relative) between the Jews and Arabs until thousands of illegal (Jewish) immigrants came flooding in from the mess that was WW2. So by your logic Arabs should feel sorry for all the trouble caused by The "civilised" world, and allow them to steal land? This selective morality has not been forgotten by several generations (As for genocide I would cite Rwanda, Sebrinica and the massacres in Lebanon in which you did exactly zip. You had to be pressured into doing something for Kosovo)
> 
> TRUE DEMOCRACY--- It is as true a democracy as South Africa during Apartheid. You can't marginalise a huge chunk of the population and call yourself a democracy. Wasn't that the basis of the civil rights movement in the south in your country?
> As for Lebanon wasn't that destroyed by the results of many Palestinians being dipossessed and the subsequent Israeli invasion?
> Your continual suppport for the illegal actions of the Israelis has compounded the problem. (the number of "accidental" deaths. Must make the Israeli army the most incompetent in the world)
> 
> Point three- Yes you are correct(Ottoman) however they left. The current mess that we are all in now is all USA and USSR's fault
> 
> Point four- Bosnia-Where were you? I don't remember seeing any US troops on the ground. And if they were why didn't they stop the massacres?
> Kosovo? I remember how our government had to fight to get any support at all for that (after the massacres again) and then the troops were from every one except the US.
> Kuwait-wasn't that for the vast oil reserves under that country? I mean they don't have democracy now (and they didn't before)
> Afghanistan-that was revenge (and no one begrudged you it) but lets not cover it in a coat of bring freedom to the oppressed.
> Turkey was simply a cold war requirement (Turkey being strategically important and Greece less so)
> Iraq?---------------no need for me to comment here.
> 
> Essentially. The point is that most of the decisions have been made for geopolitical reasons. I think the thing I resent is that there is this prevalent idea in the US (and I have lived there) that you are the "good guys" and that there is never any meddling.
> It is as "Fair and balanced" as FOX news
> 
> Ok time for a cup of tea methinks.............



Point 1

1- More importantly during the Suez Crisis is israel,UK,France had taken the canal and were forcing a fait acompli on Nasser and the US steppe din an quashed the invasion.

2- The Aswan dam was pulled when Nasser extended recognition to the PRC, in effect making a hostile move agaisnt a long time US Ally (RoC) and amde an arms deal with Chezlovakia. Nassers overtures to the Combloc predated US/UK withdrawl of support.

Point 2

The imigration wa snot illegal until the british tried to buy Arab support in a classic British keep turning one aginst another. The anti-jewish violence began in the 1920's and the Grand High Mufti of Jerusalem spent WW2 in berlin broadcastign anti-semitc messages and signing Hitlers praise. 

The US was the force that finaly got Europe to adress the balkans following the market mortar atack in Sarajevo, the US sent peace keeper sinto Lebanoin to try and hea doff the civil war, a suicide bomber put and end to that attempt. The US is also the power that forced israel out of Lebanoin the 1st time (afte rthe suicde attack on our marines we said F'ck it and let Lebanon rot) but the inlfux of the Palestinians is do to balck September when the Hashemite Kingdom of Jordan jumped on them with both feet after the PLo tried to overthrow the monarchy. The fight began in 1970 and alsted until 1971 when they were frocibly kicked out by Jordan. 

The US led NATO into war agaisnt Serbia over Kosovo very early on. (Part of this was Rawanda guilt)

Israel as a recognised state has a right to defend her self. I will condem israel when she attacks instead of reacts. But upto this point every israeli action has been in repsonce to decades of unendign Terrorism, invasions, and attacks.

Point 3,

No the fault is the Ottoman and Britsh EWmpires fault. They set the stage that sucked super powers in. And the USSR bear smore fault than the US. 
The US got active in the region to defend it's allies it did not pick the region as a battle feild the USSR did.

Point 4

The majority of air strikes were carried out by UASF and USN planes and ALCM inckuding the only loss in combat of a F-117A. The US/UK wer ealso the big pushers behind the ramboullet accords that finally sparked NATO to action.

Arabs in Israel have sufferage with members on the Knesset so yes it is a true democracy. The Palestinains are a hostile forgien populations who have demostrated through decade sof attacks that they are not interested in peace.


----------



## keith

zraver, I just dont agree with one thing.
that is Palestinians are not interested in peace is completely incorrect. 
Palestinians have to go through a lot of red tapism to go to Jerusalem and pray apart from the fact that every terrorist act is followed by a full fledged and irresponsible bombing by Israeli forces. This incidents make it very difficut to achieve any form of trust between the two parties involved.


----------



## bd_wonder

afaiac, i dont want to engage in conversation with uk usa israeli or indian kinds. other than that, i got no problem with anybody and believe any kinks in relationship (any problems that is) can be ironed out. 
i'm all for islamic brotherhood more and more muslim nations uniting. and not is it a staticrelationship, i.e. more and more reverts from around the world can choose the right path that is of islam. usa is the most antiislamic nation around the world.


----------



## The general

Sigh yeah i know the US has screwed up so many times i have lost count. And dude the most the Muslim world could do is a a terrorist attack AKA 9/11 or oil embargo. Both of those have been tried and both have failed horribly. If you are talking nuclear attack you could probably sneak a few suit case nukes into some cities. The effect would be devastating world wide. The middle east would turn into a radioactive wasteland. And Islam would probably be totally extinguished from this earth. Since the Muslims out side of the middle east would be lynched and the muslim countries outside would either be nuked in hatred or in a bloody crusade. This amount of nuking would probably make the Russians and Chinese get into the game of nuclear war. To make the rest of the story short basically humanity most likely totally wiped out. Oh and let say screw you.


----------



## A.Rahman

back to the topic guys, so what should US do to have a good image in middle east?


----------



## Awesome

BDW, you're required to employ the use of polite language on this forum. *It is mandatory.* Please express your criticism in a civil manner.


----------



## bd_wonder

the general said:


> Oh and let say screw you.


mr asim and a rahman, could you take care of this comment by the general too. what is up with kissing up to americans in pakistan? i thought the people aren't like that only the military?
now you too?


----------



## Astra

keith said:


> zraver, I just dont agree with one thing.
> that is Palestinians are not interested in peace is completely incorrect.
> Palestinians have to go through a lot of red tapism to go to Jerusalem and pray apart from the fact that every terrorist act is followed by a full fledged and irresponsible bombing by Israeli forces. This incidents make it very difficut to achieve any form of trust between the two parties involved.




Bombing a country that supports terrorism can never be called irresponsible.
Every country that supports terrorism should be bombed by a global force like NATO.


----------



## natalie

America is not entirely to blame but man American plays some dirty politics all around the world it is true........


----------



## Introvert

Astra said:


> Every country that supports terrorism should be bombed by a global force like NATO.



then India should be on the hit list as well


----------



## Astra

Baazi said:


> then India should be on the hit list as well



The western countries are increasingly aware of the state sponcers of terrorism, the results are in infront if your eyes. 

India has fought terrorism for longer period than any other country, the west knows that, and saw it during the kargil intrusion of terrorists. This is the reason why India enjoys the diplomatic support the world over.

Thanks to the 9/11, the west has awaken to the threat of terrorism and we have started to get the benefits of US WoT. The US attack on state sponcered/Home grown Taliban terrorists has benefited us.


----------



## Introvert

^^ No you're wrong... The reason y India is not on US's hit list is cuz India shares so many values with the US such as illegal occupation, human rights violation, oppression, rapes,... etc


----------



## blain2

Obama goes to the dogs. All his talk about change is BS after going even farther than what those, who have never talked about change have done.
*
OPINION: Troubled peace  Uri Avnery*

The transparent fawning of Obama on the Israel lobby stands out more than similar efforts by the other candidates. Why? Because his dizzying success in the primaries was entirely due to his promise to bring about a change

After months of a tough and bitter race, a merciless struggle, Barack Obama has defeated his formidable opponent, Hillary Clinton. He has wrought a miracle: for the first time in history a black person has become a credible candidate for the presidency of the most powerful country in the world.

And what was the first thing he did after his astounding victory? He ran to the conference of the Israel lobby, AIPAC, and made a speech that broke all records for obsequiousness and fawning.

That is shocking enough. Even more shocking is the fact that nobody was shocked.

It was a triumphalist conference. Even this powerful organisation had never seen anything like it. 7000 Jewish functionaries from all over the United States came together to accept the obeisance of the entire Washington elite, which came to kowtow at their feet. All the three presidential hopefuls made speeches, trying to outdo each other in flattery. 300 Senators and Members of Congress crowded the hallways. Everybody who wants to be elected or reelected to any office, indeed everybody who has any political ambitions at all, came to see and be seen.

The Washington of AIPAC is like the Constantinople of the Byzantine emperors in its heyday.

The world looked on and was filled with wonderment. The Israeli media were ecstatic. In all the worlds capitals the events were followed closely and conclusions were drawn. All the Arab media reported on them extensively. Aljazeera devoted an hour to a discussion of the phenomenon.

The most extreme conclusions of professors John Mearsheimer and Stephen Walt were confirmed in their entirety. On the eve of their visit to Israel, this coming Thursday, the Israel Lobby stood at the center of political life in the US and the world at large.

Why, actually? Why do the candidates for the American presidency believe that the Israel lobby is so absolutely essential to their being elected?

The Jewish votes are important, of course, especially in several swing states which may decide the outcome. But African-Americans have more votes, and so do the Hispanics. Obama has brought to the political scene millions of new young voters. Numerically, the Arab-Muslim community in the US is also not an insignificant factor.

Some say that Jewish money speaks. The Jews are rich. Perhaps they donate more than others for political causes. But the myth about all-powerful Jewish money has an anti-Semitic ring. After all, other lobbies, and most decidedly the huge multinational corporations, have given considerable sums of money to Obama (as well as to his opponents). And Obama himself has proudly announced that hundreds of thousands of ordinary citizens have sent him small donations, which have amounted to tens of millions.

True, it has been proven that the Jewish lobby can almost always block the election of a senator or a member of Congress who does not dance  and do so with fervor  to the Israeli tune. In some exemplary cases (which were indeed meant to be seen as examples) the lobby has defeated popular politicians by lending its political and financial clout to the election campaign of a practically unknown rival.

But in a presidential race?

The transparent fawning of Obama on the Israel lobby stands out more than similar efforts by the other candidates.

Why? Because his dizzying success in the primaries was entirely due to his promise to bring about a change, to put an end to the rotten practices of Washington and to replace the old cynics with a young, brave person who does not compromise his principles.

And lo and behold, the very first thing he does after securing the nomination of his party is to compromise his principles. And how!

The outstanding thing that distinguishes him from both Hillary Clinton and John McCain is his uncompromising opposition to the war in Iraq from the very first moment. That was courageous. That was unpopular. That was totally opposed to the Israel lobby, all of whose branches were fervidly pushing George Bush to start the war that freed Israel from a hostile regime.

And here comes Obama to crawl in the dust at the feet of AIPAC and go out of his way to justify a policy that completely negates his own ideas.

OK he promises to safeguard Israels security at any cost. That is usual. OK he threatens darkly against Iran, even though he promised to meet their leaders and settle all problems peacefully. OK he promised to bring back our three captured soldiers (believing, mistakenly, that all three are held by Hizbullah  an error that shows, by the way, how sketchy is his knowledge of our affairs.)

But his declaration about Jerusalem breaks all bounds. It is no exaggeration to call it scandalous.

No Palestinian, no Arab, no Muslim will make peace with Israel if the Haram-al-Sharif compound (also called the Temple Mount), one of the three holiest places of Islam and the most outstanding symbol of Palestinian nationalism, is not transferred to Palestinian sovereignty. That is one of the core issues of the conflict.

On that very issue, the Camp David conference of 2000 broke up, even though the then Prime Minister, Ehud Barak, was willing to divide Jerusalem in some manner.

Along comes Obama and retrieves from the junkyard the outworn slogan Undivided Jerusalem, the Capital of Israel for all Eternity. Since Camp David, all Israeli governments have understood that this mantra constitutes an insurmountable obstacle to any peace process. It has disappeared  quietly, almost secretly  from the arsenal of official slogans. Only the Israeli (and American-Jewish) Right sticks to it, and for the same reason: to smother at birth any chance for a peace that would necessitate the dismantling of the settlements.

In prior US presidential races, the pandering candidates thought that it was enough to promise that the US embassy would be moved from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem. After being elected, not one of the candidates ever did anything about this promise. All were persuaded by the State Department that it would harm basic American interests.

Obama went much further. Quite possibly, this was only lip service and he was telling himself: OK, I must say this in order to get elected. After that, God is great.

But even so the fact cannot be ignored: the fear of AIPAC is so terrible, that even this candidate, who promises change in all matters, does not dare. In this matter he accepts the worst old-style Washington routine. He is prepared to sacrifice the most basic American interests. After all, the US has a vital interest in achieving an Israeli-Palestinian peace that will allow it to find ways to the hearts of the Arab masses from Iraq to Morocco. Obama has harmed his image in the Muslim world and mortgaged his future  if and when he is elected president.

What has caused the dizzying ascent to power of the American Jewish establishment? Organisational talent? Money? Climbing the social ladder? Shame for their lack of zeal during the Holocaust?

The more I think about this wondrous phenomenon, the stronger becomes my conviction (about which I have already written in the past) that what really matters is the similarity between the American enterprise and the Zionist one, both in the spiritual and the practical sphere. Israel is a small America, the USA is a huge Israel.

The Mayflower passengers, much as the Zionists of the first and second aliya (immigration wave), fled from Europe, carrying in their hearts a messianic vision, either religious or utopian. (True, the early Zionists were mostly atheists, but religious traditions had a powerful influence on their vision.) The founders of American society were pilgrims, the Zionists immigrants called themselves olim  short for olim beregel, pilgrims. Both sailed to a promised land, believing themselves to be Gods chosen people.

Both suffered a great deal in their new country. Both saw themselves as pioneers, who make the wilderness bloom, a people without land in a land without people. Both completely ignored the rights of the indigenous people, whom they considered sub-human savages and murderers. Both saw the natural resistance of the local peoples as evidence of their innate murderous character, which justified even the worst atrocities. Both expelled the natives and took possession of their land as the most natural thing to do, settling on every hill and under every tree, with one hand on the plow and the Bible in the other.

How is it that a man like Obama, the son of an African father, identifies so completely with the actions of former generations of American whites? It shows again the power of a myth to become rooted in the consciousness of a person, so that he identifies 100 percen with the imagined national narrative. To this may be added the unconscious urge to belong to the victors, if possible.

Therefore, I do not accept without reservation the speculation: Well, he must talk like this in order to get elected. Once in the White House, he will return to himself.

I am not so sure about that. It may well turn out that these things have a surprisingly strong hold on his mental world.

Of one thing I am certain: Obamas declarations at the AIPAC conference are very, very bad for peace. And what is bad for peace is bad for Israel, bad for the world and bad for the Palestinian people.

Uri Avnery is an Israeli peace activist who has advocated the setting up of a Palestinian state alongside Israel. He served three terms in the Israeli parliament (Knesset), and is the founder of Gush Shalom (Peace Bloc)

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Captain03

well there are many reasons for this 
the biggest reason is that america keeps interfering in other people's conflicts and problems thus choosing a side and making a new friend but also a new enemy. Eventually when america loses interest in the conflict finding no profit in it they immediately draw and destroy the friendship they made previously thus creating more foes. This is the biggest reason for it and because of this reason america has destabilized 2 countries in the middle east [iraq and afghanistan] and that is why the world hates america.


----------



## su-47

The reason USA is unpopular is the simple fact that they go to any lengths to protect and further their interests. They show no qualms in throwing countries into civil wars, invading other nations on false claims or infringing the sovereignty of other nations. Their war in iraq is nothing more than colonialism. If Iraq war hadn't taken place, USA would have 5 times its current popularity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

90&#37; in the MIDEAST loves USA...they want to be like them ever visited MIDEAST? who said mideast hates US..EXCEPT for Palestine. Not even syrians hates US except for the govt...Just as Iraqis ditched their govt n welcomed US..


----------



## master786

I think it because America want to capture Pakistan

*OR*

They want we fight with each other(Pakistani brothers)


----------



## TruthSeeker

master786 said:


> I think it because America want to capture Pakistan




Please, please explain why oh why the USA would want to "capture" Pakistan? We have far too many other problems to deal with without THAT! 99% of Americans would like only to capture Osama bin Laden and Zawahari. If the Pakistani Army would kill or capture these two people, the USA would cheer and leave Pakistan alone to fight it out, as it wanted to, with India and Afghanistan. We would not like to see the bloodshed continue, but we would not contribute any more of our sons and daughters to it, believe me.


----------



## muse

*A new dawn? *
Muqtedar Khan


*US Vice President Joe Biden unveiled Americas new foreign policy at the 45th Munich Security Conference, held January 6-8. Key events preceding the conference underscored the challenging atmosphere that the US faces in the world today.

Just few days before the event, Iran launched its first homemade satellite into orbit, advertising the rapid development of its rocket/ballistic capabilities. Iran, a state that has now emerged as Americas principal international rival, is celebrating the 30th anniversary of its Islamic revolution, which ended American imperial control of Irans politics, and most recently is pushing to end American hegemony in the Middle East.

For thirty years, the US has imposed sanctions against Iran, threatened it with war and worked diligently to overthrow its regime, without much success. Iran is a reminder of the continuing failure of US foreign policy.

Also, just before the Munich conference, Kyrgyzstan announced that it will close vital US air force base in Manas, reportedly under pressure from Russia. Russia lately has begun pushing back at growing US influence in Eastern Europe and Central Asia, regions that Russia considers part of its sphere of influence.

Thus, Biden went to Munich  even as the American economy continues to suffer and America faces new and more energised challenges in the international arena  to convince Europe that America has changed.

For the past seven years, Europe had watched impotently as the United States under George W Bush ignored the American tradition of consulting and working in consort with Europe. For years they hated Bush and America not just because of American unilateralism and arrogance, but because America had so strikingly exposed the absolute inability of Europe to either moderate or restrain American foreign policy.

Bush reminded Europe the extent to which it was dependent on the US for its global pre-eminence, and how without American support they were incapable of making a difference on the global stage. And they hated him for it.

At Munich, they were hoping that a weakened America would once again return to them, seeking help and in the process restoring their own influence.

Biden did just that. He said, The threats we face have no respect for borders. No single country, no matter how powerful, can best meet them alone. We believe that international alliances and organisations do not diminish Americas power  they help us advance our collective security, economic interests and values. So we will engage. We will listen. We will consult. America needs the world, just as I believe the world needs America.

Bidens speech had more for those who sought more humility from the worlds sole superpower. He promised that America would not abandon its values, that it would not torture, and that it would work to restore the transatlantic alliance.

Making up with Europe and Russia was not the only item on Bidens agenda. He reiterated President Obamas assertion that America would extend a hand to those who unclench their fist.

All of this sounds great and the Obama administration should be applauded for convincing the world that things are about to change. But it is hoped that it recognises the danger it is placing itself in. A few months from now, words alone will not be enough; America will be judged by its actions, not by its promises. Indeed, these ambitious promises of change will make the judgement even harsher.

So far, America has demanded that Russia, Iran, the Taliban, Hamas and Hezbollah  the primary sources of resistance to American interests overseas  surrender to American demands, which remain the same. The only difference is that while the Bush administration threatened and used force, Obama has promised more diplomacy.

But why would they submit to Obama given that they did not to a more threatening America, when it was definitely more powerful than it is now? Moreover, if these players perceive current American predicaments as a direct result of their collective defiance, they are likely to stand their ground more firmly now than they did before.

The promise to listen implies empathy. How does the Obama administration seek to extend empathy to its principle challengers? Forget the rivals; is it ready to listen to its allies? Will it listen to NATO ally Turkey on the Arab-Israeli issue?

There is something important missing from Obamas new strategy, a realisation that perhaps it needs to revisit the goals of American foreign policy vis-à-vis its nemesis, not just its tactics*.

Muqtedar Khan is Director of Islamic Studies at the University of Delaware and a Fellow of the Institute for Social Policy and Understanding


----------



## muse

Understanding that it is policy that is the source of discontent is a challenge for many in the US - it is a challenege that must be overcome.


----------



## Destructlord

TruthSeeker said:


> Please, please explain why oh why the USA would want to "capture" Pakistan? We have far too many other problems to deal with without THAT! 99% of Americans would like only to capture Osama bin Laden and Zawahari. If the Pakistani Army would kill or capture these two people, the USA would cheer and leave Pakistan alone to fight it out, as it wanted to, with India and Afghanistan. We would not like to see the bloodshed continue, but we would not contribute any more of our sons and daughters to it, believe me.



You're looking for your dead puppet?!


----------



## Twain

master786 said:


> I think it because America want to capture Pakistan
> 
> *OR*
> 
> They want we fight with each other(Pakistani brothers)



The US has no interest in capturing Pakistan. In reality invading Pakistan would be one of the worst things we could possibly do in regards to Afghanistan let alone all the other problems it would cause. 

A few things seem obvious. Without getting into the reasons for the invasion of Iraq (I opposed this by the way) it is taking 150,000 troops just to have some control over baghdad and a few provinces. There are approximately 60,000 NATO troops in Afghanistan and they are presently losing ground there. As it is we need more troops and frankly they are not available just to control these two conflicts. Any invasion of Pakistan would require hundreds of thousands of troops that we don't have. 

Secondly, the last thing we want is for the government of Pakistan to destabilize. We rely on Pakistan to get most of the supplies to the NATO troops in Afghanistan. Perhaps more importantly the last thing we want is for a nuclear armed nation to disintegrate into an Afghanistan like situation, or even worse a failed nation like Somalia.


In my opinion, what we do want in Pakistan is a strong stable democratically elected central government that is able to control it's borders and internal security. Our tactics in pursuing this goal in the past have not always been wise. Hopefully we will be seeing some changes in our efforts in the next few months.


----------



## ejaz007

Just one freaking question.

If USA is hated so much around the world than why there are long ques outside US embassies of people willing to go their?

Just look at Pakistan. There are demonstrations against USA and people burn their flags but then there are people standing in long ques and waiting for hours just to get the visa.

Strange isn't it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lincdean

The main reason behind that is only one think that too Iraq War.


----------



## duhastmish

Sir 
*wrong question America is not just hated in - arab its hated in south america most european country , russia , asian countries like korea, pakistan , china, vietnam, Many african countries ahte america too.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakmanUSA

Really what it all is about is the fact America is controlled by the international bankers like most everywhere else. The people are mislead by the controlled media. Should some source of media like a TV station try to let some truth out or not play by the rules they are shut down by regulations now in place to control this so called "Free Country" LOL. I know this by experience when working with citizens investigating the Oklahoma City Bombing. A local channel here in Oklahoma City was sold?... They had hired a private investigator to look into some of the facts ignored by law enforcement, which in turn made the goverment look bad. I know this from being on the front line of the imformation war concerning some well known facts ignored by the goverment.

So now you all know why most Americans are so ignorant about the world at large. I find it difficult dealing with the people here who have been brained washed by the controlled media and our educational system. Should I have the chance to engage the misinformed about events or my experiences they always want to use my race as the reason I see things the way I do. 

I grow tired of trying to enlighten the ignorant and plain stupid people here in America! Often I'm called Un-American. LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

> If USA is hated so much around the world than why there are long ques outside US embassies of people willing to go their?
> 
> Just look at Pakistan. There are demonstrations against USA and people burn their flags but then there are people standing in long ques and waiting for hours just to get the visa.
> 
> Strange isn't it.



It's not the US, but US policies that are in effect with relation to Muslims that most people object to. Most ordinary Muslims find much to like and respect about the US but who wants to accept or even respect US policies as they relate to Muslims or even Islam, who wants ot accept that kinds of attitudes presented in the US media about Islam and Muslims?


----------



## Vinod2070

Is someone also looking at the other side of the picture? I don't think the Arabs are topping any popularity charts in the USA either!

Agreed that the USA needs to work to change their perceptions but the Middle Easterns are not inanimate objects too. They can surely do their bit to change their own perceptions all over the world. Apologizing to all the places they invaded would be a start.


----------



## muse

Research explores what 1.3 billion Muslims think
Mon Apr 7, 2008 10:44am EDT 
By Luke Baker

LONDON (Reuters) - In the years since the September 11 attacks on the United States, much has been said about the Muslim world, but little, it is argued, has been gathered on what Muslims truly think of the West.

Now Gallup, the global polling group, has conducted research in 35 Muslim countries, interviewing more than 50,000 people over a six-year period, to come up with what it is calling the first comprehensive survey of Muslim world opinion.

The results, published in a book called "*Who Speaks for Islam?* What a billion Muslims really think", provide often surprising clues as to how Muslims perceive the West and how misunderstanding on both sides -- often perpetuated by politicians and the media -- can fuel suspicion and conflict.

"The conflict between Muslims and Western communities is far from inevitable," co-author Dalia Mogahed said on Monday, laying out one of the fundamental conclusions she and John Esposito, a professor at Georgetown University, drew from the reams of data.

"It is more about policy than principles... Despite widespread anti-American and anti-British sentiment, Muslims around the world said they in fact admired much of what the West holds dear", including freedom of speech, democracy, technological progress and access to knowledge.

"Muslims do not see the West as monolithic -- their perception of different nations falls along policy, not cultural or religious lines," she said.

The U.S. invasions of Afghanistan and Iraq, where it is closely backed by Britain, have done much to color the perception of the two in the Muslim world, where they are widely regarded "unfavorably" and described as "aggressive".

Yet both Britain and the United States are at the same time held up by many Muslims as the best representatives of what is most admired about the West -- the freedom of its citizens.

"MISUNDERSTANDING ISLAM"

While admiring Western values, many Muslims feel they are not respected by the West and that the values the West espouses, such as democracy, are only given lip service when it comes to applying them in the Muslim world.

A recent example was the 2006 election in the Palestinian territories, which the Islamist movement Hamas won in a free and fair poll. The United States and Israel have since done much to ignore the result and try to push Hamas out of office.

"*More than 65 percent of Egyptians, Jordanians and Iranians believe that the United States will not allow people in their region to fashion their own political future the way they see fit without direct U.S. influence," Mogahed said.

"When we asked Muslims around the world what the West can do to improve relations with the Muslim world, the most frequent responses were for the West to demonstrate more respect for Islam and to regard Muslims as equals, not as inferior."*

*U.S. surveys show that Americans do in fact have a low opinion of Muslims, with only 34 percent of those polled by Gallup saying they had no prejudice towards Muslims and 19 percent saying they had a "great deal" of prejudice*.

When the authors looked at where opinions of the West were lowest in the Muslim world, it tended to correlate with where conflicts were going on -- nations bordering Iraq or Israel and the Palestinian territories were more negative in their views.

The most positive Muslim nations were those in sub-Saharan Africa, especially Sierra Leone, where U.S. and British aid have done much to improve opinion after years of conflict.

A factor overlaying each side's view of the other has been media coverage. Mogahed said media-content analysis showed the majority of U.S. TV news coverage was "sharply negative" of Islam, whereas when Christianity was discussed on Muslim TV stations, the coverage was flat -- neither good nor bad.

(Editing by Paul Casciato)


----------



## bellicose.mcbein

PakmanUSA said:


> Really what it all is about is the fact America is controlled by the international bankers like most everywhere else. The people are mislead by the controlled media. Should some source of media like a TV station try to let some truth out or not play by the rules they are shut down by regulations now in place to control this so called "Free Country" LOL. I know this by experience when working with citizens investigating the Oklahoma City Bombing. A local channel here in Oklahoma City was sold?... They had hired a private investigator to look into some of the facts ignored by law enforcement, which in turn made the goverment look bad. I know this from being on the front line of the imformation war concerning some well known facts ignored by the goverment.
> 
> So now you all know why most Americans are so ignorant about the world at large. I find it difficult dealing with the people here who have been brained washed by the controlled media and our educational system. Should I have the chance to engage the misinformed about events or my experiences they always want to use my race as the reason I see things the way I do.
> 
> I grow tired of trying to enlighten the ignorant and plain stupid people here in America! Often I'm called Un-American. LOL.



. i am tired of the sourpuss in this country with the conspiracy theory who can never back anything up, blaming "government control" over the media. 

how's this. why hasn't the gov't censored you any of the other conspiracy nuts blogging on the internet. 

come on. give us your url


----------



## bellicose.mcbein

5 million returns, all .com's

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=&as_occt=any&cr=&as_nlo=&as_nhi=&safe=images


----------



## ejaz007

muse said:


> It's not the US, but US policies that are in effect with relation to Muslims that most people object to. Most ordinary Muslims find much to like and respect about the US but who wants to accept or even respect US policies as they relate to Muslims or even Islam, who wants ot accept that kinds of attitudes presented in the US media about Islam and Muslims?



Exactly my point. Its is the US policies that are not liked by the Muslims not the US.

US policies are formed keeping in view their own national interests and in most cases US is involved in muslim countries where unrest has increased instead of going down. Instead of bringing stability US actions have created the opposite. USA's unrealistic support to Israel against Palestinians is also a major factor for being disliked. This is the reason US is disliked in muslim countries.


----------



## bellicose.mcbein

what so many muslims evidently don't understand is that us national interests are accidentally aligned against countries that are accidentally muslim. even when the cia was overthrowing the shah in iran, our goal was to preserve bretton woods by ensuring a steady oil supply, and also maintaining preexisting alliances -not taking out a leader because he was a practicing muslim. our actions have always been consistent with achieving our NATIONAL interests and, usually, the interests of other oil-importing nations. (i and many americans don't support overthrowing a dem-elected gov't for any reason, fyi. the cia is universally-despised). same with israel, egypt, and the suez canal. it is a coincidence that by aiming at the nexus of global strategy the us also aims at islam -or so goes the misinterpretation.

god bless church splits. as if there wasn't enough division in the world.

another misinterpretation: the us is happy to bear this burden alone. if only our "allies" hadn't dripped into socialism since wwii! there is no universal healthcare or social safety network in the usa like there is in europe, or indeed in SA or other places. through limited choice of our own (ie. supporting embargoes of japan in the 1930s), the u.s. began a sequence in history that presented us with a lot of black and white decisions which, believe it or not, involved more nations than just muslim ones.

further, i wonder how many muslims are aware of the behemoth green revolution currently going on in this country. the goals are so intertwined with national security and environmentalism its hard to tell where one begins and the other ends. our national will, believe me, is to extricate ourselves from the "holy lands" ASAP. to do this we must once again lead the prosperity-minded in an alternative green trade system.

read the line items of the stimulus bill. we are going to pour billions into nascient green industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

Your stimulus bill seems like a joke to be honest. 

I doubt it's going to lift anything.


----------



## Omar1984

Its not only Middle East, many European countries dont like Americans.

Oh the mistake I made carrying my US passport in my hand when travelling to Europe.

An advise to US citizens on this forum, hide your US passport in your handbag so no one can see you're from America and try to make up an exotic non-american accent.


----------



## dbc

Omar1984 said:


> Its not only Middle East, many European countries dont like Americans.
> 
> Oh the mistake I made carrying my US passport in my hand when travelling to Europe.
> 
> An advise to US citizens on this forum, hide your US passport in your handbag so no one can see you're from America and try to make up an exotic non-american accent.



Did you remember to use your deodorant ? Just kidding 

I've been all around the world (I think over 40 countries), never had a problem. May be they only hate American men


----------



## dbc

Omar1984 said:


> Well when I visited Europe, people in the airport would ask me so many questions like why did you chose to live in America and how do they treat your kind of people (Muslims) over there.
> 
> They had a bad impression of America because of the war. They thought I was getting beaten up by Americans that's why I came to Europe.
> 
> It depends where you go, if you go to France they dont like Americans at all...if you go to England they welcome Americans.



You have to know how to deal with the French. They're like the Baguette(french bread) hard on the outside but soft inside.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lowe1941

Former president of Pakistan General Pervez Musharaffsaid: "Today we are the poorest, the most illiterate, the most backward, the most unhealthy, the most un-enlightened, the most deprived, and the weakest of all the human race" 


Out of the said 1000,000,000+ population, Muslims have only been able to produce nine Nobel laureates. (Eight, considering the beards declared Dr. Abdus Salam an apostate)

Leave out the silly Peace prizes and literature and you barely have 3 Muslims. Three?

Yes, you can literally count them on your fingers.

There's no running away from the fact that the so-called 'Muslim world' is inept, impoverished, and lagging behind on all fronts of human achievement.

They are easily the biggest waste of human capital. The biggest failure to apply any intellect. The most bitter enemies of reason.

In short, the "Muslim World" is the biggest failure in this century in achieving ANYTHING credible. Common sense indicates it. Statistics prove it. There's no room for doubt here.

This humiliating failure is precisely what the Islamists try so hard to hide with their meaningless rants and quest for a 'jihad' against an imaginary global conspiracy involving every 'infidel' on Earth.

They dream of a day when the world is "ruled" by an imaginary pan-world Islamic 'caliphate' that will somehow be magically established by a fantastic 'Islamic revolution' which will dethrone the "west" once and for all. (Yes. Mildly entertaining stuff)

Today, the Islamist answer to any question is "Jews! Americans! Western Propaganda!" .

They are blind to reason, incapable of debate, unopen to discussion or any criticism. They prefer to simply 'silence' all dissent, because they know very well that they cannot answer some very serious questions. It's much easier to declare everyone who questions them as 'apostate'.

Their followers are brainwashed with the simple proclamation of Islam's "supremacy" over the 'West'.

They flood the internet with websites proclaiming this unsubstantiated claim. But the fact remains that every last pixel on their monitor is the result of a 'western' innovation.

The AK-47 that Osama proudly displays is a 'Western' invention. The chemical formula of RDX that they use in their bombs is the culmination of 'Western' research.

Today the Qur'an is printed in printing presses designed in the west, and can be found online using Search Engines algorithms written in the "the West".

The fabrics that Hamas terrorists wear on their forehead were formulated in "the west" and the shirts on their backs were made in textile factories, with machines invented in "the West".

The Satellite phones they use for communication is again a 'western' technology, implemented by satellites that 'the west' launched into space, in rockets designed and built by 'the west', using advanced Computers made by 'the west'.

The Arab world hailed the testing of the "Islamic Bomb" when Pakistan acquired Nuclear weapons, but even the most basic Nuclear Fission reaction and reactor had first been experimented in laboratories in 'the West'.

The world's best Universities, the Best Hospitals, the biggest companies, largest factories.. all are in 'the west'.

While the youth in the Muslim countries are unable to string alphabets together thanks to their antiquated 'madrassa education', 'the west' has advanced in leaps and bounds.

In a span of two hundred years, they have gone from inventing the Steam Engine to putting a "Western" man on the moon to building space stations. They've gone from establishing telegraph posts to inventing the Internet.

WE have failed 

Are Muslims today backward? - LI Islamic Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mudassar4

america is hated because they should not be sticking there heads in other nations business. And other reason i can think of why they are in the middle east is because the saudi (royals) paid them off with oil they are safe gaurding there wealth for the saudis ! If the saudis say no we dont need your protection then usa will head back home with there tail between there legs because the other muslim nations will demand they withdraw from the gulf !
but that wont happen because all the time the corrupt saudi royals are in power the amrecians aren't goin no where period ! and plus they support israel in killing muslims !


----------



## HK-47

why the Americans are hated?
More or less 'coz of Israel and support for dictators.


----------



## pakomar

American are hated every where. During afghan Russia war Pakistan and American was directly involved in the war but still Russia never attack Pakistani borders. Now American call Pakistan their friend in so called war on terror and on the other hand attacks Pakistani borders(instated of helping them).
Americans never respect friends instated they stab knife behind their back.History speak for its self some examples are Afghanistan, Iraq, and Iran were first friends of western world (after completing US dirty work they are now US enemies) and now Pakistan will be next.


----------



## Aeneas

pakomar said:


> American are hated every where. During afghan Russia war Pakistan and American was directly involved in the war but still Russia never attack Pakistani borders. Now American call Pakistan their friend in so called war on terror and on the other hand attacks Pakistani borders(instated of helping them).
> Americans never respect friends instated they stab knife behind their back.History speak for its self some examples are Afghanistan, Iraq, and Iran were first friends of western world (after completing US dirty work they are now US enemies) and now Pakistan will be next.


be careful,my friend.it's hard to be enemy of US,and it's even harder to be friend of US.so China choose to be rival of US.


----------



## pakomar

Very Well said my friend. That the truth other countries should learn from Pakistan mistake.
LONG LIVE PAKISTAN


----------



## Enigma SIG

tell that to the egyptians; saudis or emiratis; with their big hummers and shitloads of dollars. they love them; have sold their land to them for a couple of dollars (ARAMCO in saudi arabia controlled by americans; aldhafra airbase in uae controlled by americans; hawk sites all over the UAE to counter a perceived iranian threat)...


----------



## S-2

*"still Russia never attack Pakistani borders."*

"Never" is absolute and extends into infinity, doesn't it? Then just ONE example would render the above a lie.

Pakomar, this is for your edification-

Forbidden Cross-Border Vendetta: Spetnatz Strike IntoPakistan During The Soviet-Afghan War- Foreign Military Studies Office

*"Americans never respect friends instated they stab knife behind their back..."*

Unlike Pakistan's beautiful friendship with the afghani people by sponsoring war from sanctuary on your lands for the last seven and one-half years...? 







Explain that to this pashtu girl sprayed with sulphuric acid in Kabul by one of your brave "good" taliban.

You've so much for which to be proud.

You are children and shall remain such until accepting responsibility for your myriad failures. Enjoy your well-deserved blowback and the next time a Pakistani civilian or soldier dies at the hands of your army or the taliban think of this girl above as your just reward for such.

Stab in the back, indeed.

You are your own worst enemies and make the lives of your other enemies so much easier.


----------



## pakomar

That one picture which you got.
How many pictures have been made in Iraq and Afghanistan if media allowed. Killing of civilians in millions by the cowered American troops in Iraq and Afghanistan. Do n t tell me the stories of Taliban cruelty (I do n t care). Look your troops first what have they done (murders). Then ask Bush weather for one man only killing innocent Muslims in Iraq and Afghanistan means what to US. 

Simply show that US doing Israel dirty work.


----------



## wave69

Bro, u are right, i have lived in the USA for many years, and i know for fact that american are two faced people perhaps among the worst u can find on earth!! that nation and its people showed their true colors after 9-11. believe me i was not bit surprised..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

AirforcePilot said:


> StealthQL, you are one big SCUMBAG!


Ignore the kid. It is obvious he does not know what the real US is like.


----------



## TruthSeeker

The US is hated in the Middle East because it supports Israel without being fair to the Palestinians. The US will be hated in the Middle East until it stops this one-sided policy and makes Israel totally responsible for defending its own actions, by itself, without US funding and political protection. After this really big reason, the US may also be hated in the Middle East, and the rest of the world, because Americans basically *ignore* other countries and are self-absorbed with their own private lives. People hate to be ignored. Americans don't intend to insult other countries in this way. It's just that their personal freedom and economic strength allows them to focus on their own lives and families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

TruthSeeker said:


> *The US is hated in the Middle East because it supports Israel without being fair to the Palestinians.* The US will be hated in the Middle East until it stops this one-sided policy and makes Israel totally responsible for defending its own actions, by itself, without US funding and political protection. After this really big reason, the US may also be hated in the Middle East, and the rest of the world, because Americans basically *ignore* other countries and are self-absorbed with their own private lives. People hate to be ignored. Americans don't intend to insult other countries in this way. It's just that their personal freedom and economic strength allows them to focus on their own lives and families.


The US is the single largest aid donor to the Palestinians.

UNITED STATES AGENCY FOR INTERNATIONAL DEVELOPMENT - USAID - WEST BANK & GAZA


> The United States Agency for International Development (USAID) funds programs that help people living in the West Bank and Gaza lead healthier and more productive lives. Since 1993, Palestinians have received more than $2.2 billion in U.S. economic assistance via USAID projects - *more than from any other donor country.*


The money is given various UN organizations to dispense as needed...



> Wye Agreement.
> 
> On November 30, 1998, then President Bill Clinton told a second donors conference in Washington that the United States would provide $400 million in grants for the Palestinians. (The President also requested $1.2 billion for Israel and $300 million for Jordan to implement the Wye Agreement.) According to a State Department report presented to Congress in late October 1999, the Wye funding for the Palestinians would be spent as follows:
> 
> Palestinians: $400 million
> $100 million  Community Development (health, education, water, infrastructure, services)
> $30 million  Rule of Law (law enforcement, human rights, train judges, prosecutors, lawyers, etc.)
> $10 million  Industrial Estate - West Bank
> $100 million  Gaza Port, Gaza-West Bank passageway
> $30 million  Scholarship Fund
> $100 million  Jenin-Nablus Road
> $30 million  Contingency Fund
> 
> Congress did not include funding for the Wye Agreement in the Foreign Operations Appropriations bills for FY2000 (H.R. 2606, S. 1234). The President vetoed H.R. 2606 in part because it did not contain the Wye Agreement funding. After negotiations with the White House, the House of Representatives passed H.R. 3196 on November 5, 1999, that included the Wye Agreement funding; $1.2 billion for Israel, $200 million for Jordan, $25 million for Egypt, and $400 million for the Palestinians. H.R. 3196 was set aside and replaced with H.R. 3422, which was included byreference in H.R. 3194, the consolidated appropriations bill signed bythe President on November 29, 1999 (P.L. 106-113) with the fundingintact. The $400 million Wye fundingfor the Palestinians was disbursed in fiscal years 2000 through 2003 and was in addition to the annual regular aid levels of about $75 million each year.


Now...Do not go crying about how much more does Israel receive. Israel is a developed nation-state. If you have a Pentium processor or derivative, thank Intel Israel. The more developed a country, the more the country will receive US support. That is reality. For Palestinians, the US receive *NOTHING* in return.

Nothing but hatred, that is...

The Gaza Strip and the West Bank totalled about 6 mil, but we can go on the high end and say 7 millions 'Palestinians'. Egypt's population is about 80 millions. Jordan is about 7 millions. So really who is getting the better deal, in terms of per capita, between Egypt, Jordan and the Palestinians? So where did all that money go?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gambit

What? No one can explain the disappearance of US aid money to the Palestinians? It is reported that Arafat's family lived in luxury in Paris. May be this...??

Where's Arafat's Money? - TIME


> People involved with the Palestinian leader's finances say Suha's outburst came after she learned that Arafat signed over at least $800 million to the government of the Palestinian Authority two years ago.


What was Arafat doing with these hundreds millions to the extent that he 'signed' them over to the PA? To 'sign' smething over naturally imply, at the very least, of having majority control over the asset. But it is doubtful that Arafat had majority control, more like absolute dictatorial control. And why was his widow protesting? What interests does she have in all these hundreds millions?


> Before the 1991 Gulf War, Arafat received millions from gulf states, including at least $50 million a year from Saudi Arabia. Palestinians working in the gulf had to pay tax to the P.L.O. He spent the cash on stipends and services for the 4 million Palestinian refugees, but most of it went to finance "military operations" and buy the support of cronies. *The money started to dry up in 1991, when Arafat backed Saddam Hussein in the Gulf War and lost the support of governments in the gulf, which expelled most of their Palestinian workers, cutting Arafat's tax revenue.*


Right...So the Arabs gave only token financial support for the Palestinians then abuse them when politically convenient, but the US should be hated for that.


> When a Palestinian Authority audit exposed the corruption in 1997, Arafat ordered future audits to be kept secret.


Eh...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakomar

*If US just follow its what ever polices and stop imposing double standers on other nations. Then American will see what ever Israelis and its other allies are doing is wrong.We saw American support democracy but when it comes to American interests then they support dictatorship, killing of innocent people, imposing war on nations list goes on and on. 


*


----------



## Kamakazi 69

I'm pretty sure that 99&#37; of people in the Middle East don't really hate the US.

Sure, the US support for Israel is a pretty big issue for them and every single Muslim on earth.
BUT all my Arab friends basically love America. Most Iranians act like Americans, the only way you could tell them apart is by the tell tale Arabian accent they have.

The real problem is that they have been taught by their elders (who were in turn taught through shows of force by idiotic extremists).

Now the problem is that even though most of them love the West, they can't say it for fear of reprisal. Think about it, saying you love the West would be like an American from a VERY conservative society that you are gay.

You could face certainly some social alienation, maybe even some violent reprisals.


----------



## Good Man John

Many Americans are ignorent about islam.


----------



## muse

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - *The U.S. military can't win credibility in the Muslim world through new public relations strategies and instead must pursue actions that build trust, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff said. Admiral Mike Mullen, the top U.S. military officer, took aim at burgeoning "strategic communication" efforts inside the armed forces in which officials plan how to present their operations and ideas to the public. "We need to worry a lot less about how to communicate our actions and much more about what our actions communicate," Mullen said in an article for Joint Force Quarterly*, a U.S. military journal, released by his office on Friday. As they fight insurgencies in Iraq and Afghanistan, U.S. military officers have attached increasing importance to communications efforts. [1] Adm. *Admiral Mullen writes that the Pentagon's "biggest problem is credibility," which he says comes in part from building trust and relationships, and delivering on promises*. In a column for Joint Forces Quarterly, the admiral derides the popular new concept called Strategic Communications, saying there is too much attention put on message formulation, coordination and transmission, and not enough on actual policies and their impact. *He writes, "To put it simply, we need to worry a lot less about how to communicate our actions and much more about what our actions communicate." He also says, "'''most strategic communication problems are not communication problems at all. They are policy and execution problems."* Admiral Mullen spoke about a related issue earlier this week at the American Legion's annual convention, where he said this about the war in Afghanistan.[2] 

In the new issue of Joint Forces Quarterly, Admiral Michael Mullen argues public diplomacy in Afghanistan is generally pretty flawed : for all the time we spend thinking about how we communicate our actions, we're failing to actually build relationships and convince the majority Afghans not to hate us.[3] 

Adm. Michael Mullen, the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff and a surprisingly vigorous advocate of social media he's on Twitter a lot and is currently holding a YouTube town hall meeting cuts through a stale debate in the new issue of Joint Forces Quarterly (PDF). His basic argument is that public diplomacy/strategic communications is both overthought and underthought at the same time: overthought in the sense of endless PowerPoints and staff lessons about how to spread an effective message and underthought in the sense of basic insights escaping those bull sessions.[4] 

Washington, Aug.28 - ANI: U.S. Joint Chiefs of Staff, Admiral Mike Mullen, has said that even though the allied forces have challenged Al-Qaeda and its allies in Afghanistan for eight years, the Taliban- Al-Qaeda alliance has now become stronger than ever before.[5] Mike Mullen, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, said there is too much emphasis on telling the U.S. story and not enough on building trust and credibility.[6] 

*Mike Mullen, chairman of the Joint Chiefs, has reportedly penned a "searing critique" of efforts to improve U.S. relations with the Muslim world via "strategic communication*."[7] 

*If anti-Americanism isn't just a misunderstanding, it is because some misguided people "hate our values." Whatever it is, it's never our fault. To his credit, Mullen appears to be acknowledging that U.S. actions really do have consequences--including negative consequences--and maybe we ought to think about them differently. This isn't the first time that the Pentagon has said smart things about the sources of anti-Americanism, by the way. A 1997 study by the Defense Science Board found "a strong correlation between U.S. involvement in international situations and increased terrorist attacks on the United States," and a 2004 DSB study on strategic communication concluded that "Muslims do not '''hate our freedom," but rather they hate our policies."'' It also observed that in the eyes of the Muslim world, the "American occupation of Aghanistan and Iraq has not led to democracy there, but only more chaos and suffering."[7] The admiral, who is the top military adviser to the president and the secretary of defense, said the United States can only gain that trust by understanding the people it is trying to help and being a reliable friend. In his opinion column, he indicated he thinks the United States communicates best through example -- by helping people, upholding its own values and being honest about its mistakes. He writes that "the essence of good communications having the right intent up front and letting our actions speak for themselves." Admiral Mullen also serves notice on advocates of Strategic Communications that he wants a change. He says the current department-wide policy process, the Quadrennial Defense Review, should redefine the concept so it is not a separate function, but rather a process for guiding and informing decisions. He says the goal is to take "actions that speak for themselves." He also said the U.S. Defense Department needs to be "more humble" and "listen more."[2] The top U.S. military officer has written a sharp critique of the Defense Department's efforts to communicate with people around the world. In an article for a military journal, Admiral Mike Mullen says the U.S. military too often launches its messages like rockets, rather than engaging with its audiences and demonstrating its intentions through actions, rather than words.[2] 

To solve the problem, Mullen suggested that the U.S. military need to pursue more concrete actions to win trust rather than sending out empty messages*.[8] 

*U.S. intelligence considers Pakistan, a nuclear-armed Muslim country that Mullen has made a priority with nearly a dozen visits over the past 18 months, among the most profoundly anti-American places on Earth. Defense Secretary Robert Gates frequently remarks that the United States has let itself be "out-communicated by men living in caves," a wry reference to the skill with which al-Qaida uses the Internet to distribute its messages and capitalize on U.S. failings. Mullen noted one of those failings, the abuse of Iraqi detainees at the Abu Ghraib prison, but he said the problem isn't the skill of the communicators. "Our biggest problem isn't caves, it's credibility," Mullen wrote in the Joint Force Quarterly.[6] Top officials including Defense Secretary Robert Gates have lamented that a country which leads the world in marketing and media has been out-communicated by al Qaeda leaders in caves. In a blunt assessment, Mullen argued this was not America's main problem in the Muslim world. "Our biggest problem isn't caves; it's credibility. Our messages lack credibility because we haven't invested enough in building trust and relationships, and we haven't always delivered on promises," he wrote. He said the United States was not even at "Year Zero" yet when it came to establishing real trust in places such as Pakistan and Afghanistan. "There's a very long way to go," he wrote*.[1] 

The admiral pointed out that the biggest problem in U.S. public diplomacy is lack of credibility. "Our messages lack credibility because we haven't invested enough in building trust and relationships, and we haven't always delivered on promises," he wrote.[8] 

For years, public diplomacy and its uniformed cousin,'strategic communications' has been discussed in Washington like a mantra: just find the most authentic ways of telling the "story" of the United States or of particularly unpopular U.S. actions, and suddenly people will realize that they just misunderstood America and problem solved. Critics countered that the argument infantilized the people supposedly targeted by U.S. messaging, who had real problems with U.S. actions as judged through their own interests, and then tended to discount the entire enterprise as a cynical and stupid ruse. ( Some tried to recast public diplomacy as a national-security mission, but it's not clear how the gains of that uphill bureaucratic battle have endured.)[4] Here's another old saw: actions speak louder than words. What will matter to people around the world is what the United States actually does with its vast power at its disposal. If it is seen as both competent and committed to morally defensible aims and broadly benevolent purposes, it is likely to be viewed as a positive force by most people (though the sheer magnitude of U.S. power will still make many nervous, and there will always be some who cannot be won over).[7] Sounds right to me. Like most great powers, and especially dominant ones, the United States tends to believe that its motives are pure, that its noble aims are apparent to all, and that other peoples ought to be grateful for its self-less assistance. (Never mind that U.S. foreign policy is mostly driven by perceived self-interest, even if we don't like to admit it to ourselves). If people overseas are mad'' at us, this must be due to a some sort of misunderstanding. If we just explained it to them a little better, they would support whatever it is we are doing, even if it involves reorganizing their way of life, helping select who runs their country, supporting various allies even when they are mis-behaving, or sending Predators or cruise missiles from afar to blow up suspected terrorist sites on their soil.''[7] 

Mullen's answer is to spend time and effort at building relationships actual, interest-to-interest personal and policy relationships with the cohorts that U.S. actions seek to influence. That statement doesn't imply an answer for what happens when the United States wants to influence a population cohort that doesn't want an American presence.[4] Mullen, for instance, shuttles to Pakistan frequently, and deals with Pakistani civilian and military elites more than almost any U.S. official. Those officials are out of touch with the large majorities of Pakistanis who hate the United States as much as the Taliban and al-Qaeda. The admiral is scheduled to appear before the Senate Armed Services Committee on Sept. 15 for his renomination hearing to serve another term as chairman. Maybe he'll be asked to draw out the implications of his argument then.[4] 

"Got a governance problem? The Taliban is getting pretty effective at it. They've set up functional courts in some locations, assess and collect taxes, and even allow people to file complaints against local Talib leaders." America's enemies were always looking to exploit gaps between U.S. rhetoric and reality, such as the Abu Ghraib prisoner abuse scandal in Iraq, Mullen said. "Most strategic communication problems are not communication problems at all," he said. "They are policy and execution problems."[1] The Taliban, on the other hand, are doing pretty well. "They've set up functional courts in some locations, assess and collect taxes, and even allow people to file formal complaints against local Talib leaders ''' Their utter brutality has not waned, nor has their disregard for human life. With each such transaction, they chip away at the legitimacy of the Afghan government, saying in effect: 'We can give you the stability the government cannot.'" This, Yglesias argues, is a byproduct of a war effort diluted by experts and contractors. Perhaps, he suggests, it's also an indication that we're trying to do things "not suited to the actual social conditions that prevail in Afghanistan."[3] Part of the Taliban plan to win over the people in Swat was to help the poor or displaced own land. Their utter brutality has not waned, nor has their disregard for human life. With each such transaction, they chip away at the legitimacy of the Afghan government, saying in effect: '''We can give you the stability the government cannot."[9] 



The company's website says it measures "message effectiveness" to help identify communications strategies. Admiral Mullen himself has been increasing his own communications effort in recent months. He posts updates on the social networking websites Twitter and Facebook, in an effort to reach members of the military and other young people. He is inviting people to post video questions for him on YouTube, which he says he will answer next month. [2] In an interview to The Boston Globe, Admiral Mullen said the Talibans alliance with Osama bin Laden and other top leaders of the Al-Qaeda terrorist network has become stronger than ever, highlighting that public support to the war on terror in Afghanistan was waning. He said the Taliban has emerged as a far more potent opponent than it was at the time when the operation had started. It is much broader than it was back then, and much deeper.[5] 

Mullen suggested that much of the effort is wasted, or at least misdirected. Public opinion in the Muslim world would seem to bear him out. A survey of two dozen nations conducted this spring found that positive public attitudes toward the United States have surged in many parts of the world since President Barack Obama's election, but not in most of the Arab and Muslim world.[6] Efforts to reach out to the Middle East and elsewhere in the Muslim world is a main priority of the vast communications and public relations machinery of the Defense Department.[6] 



WASHINGTON, Aug. 28 (Xinhua) -- A U.S. military chief warned in an article published Friday that U.S. public diplomacy efforts in Afghanistan is generally flawed. [8] The admiral's article comes the same week that the U.S. military was criticized for rating reporters who cover Afghanistan.[2] 

WASHINGTON  The U.S. military is bungling its outreach to the Muslim world and squandering good will by failing to live up to its promises, the nation's highest-ranking military officer wrote Friday.[6] 



Mike Mullen is saying that we can't fool them dumb muslims by our propaganda and we actually have to mend our foreign policy ways? wow. Maybe those dumb muslims have noticed we actively fund apartheid state-sponsors of terrorism (Israel) and tyrants (Hose-me Mubarak) and interfere in their internal affairs, and thus have grounds for not liking us. Or maybe they just hate our freedoms. whatever that means. [7] Given America's privileged position, however, one of our main foreign policy goals should be to try to minimize the amount of global irritation we face, and to go to some lengths to make sure we don't generate antipathy unnecessarily. The key point to bear in mind is that there are real limits to America's ability to improve its global image simply by improved "messaging," "spin," or even by electing a black President. There's an important lesson there for Obama, whose rise to power was elevated in good part by his remarkable communications skills. The lesson is that an eloquent, learned, and well-delivered speech-like the one he gave in Cairo--is just a first step, and the effects wear off quickly. To bring about genuine change, lofty rhetoric needs to be accompanied by policies that will actually address the legitimate concerns and grievances of his listeners.''[7] Oh, maybe, it is because DoD has a budget that is like 20 times bigger so they actually have people who have time to think big thoughts and design improvements to our foreign policy philosophy.[7] 

The article was published at a time when Pentagon leaders are increasingly aware of communication problems with local people in war zones.[8] 

According to the New York Times, Mullen argues that "we need to worry a lot less about how to communicate our actions and much more about what our actions communicate."[7] Mullen's article is due to be released today in Joint Forces Quarterly.'' It wasn't on-line when I was writing this, so my discussion is based solely on the Times story.[7] 

For instance, our actions and the way our actions are presented on state run media may be two different things. Autocratic governments and their people may be of two minds. If it is seen as both competent and committed to morally defensible aims and broadly benevolent purposes, it is likely to be viewed as a positive force by most people. I highly doubt this. It appears to be a decidedly un realistic bit of wishful thinking.[7] 

SOURCES

1. Actions matter more than PR for U.S. military: Mullen | U.S. | Reuters
2. VOA News - Top Officer Criticizes US Military 'Strategic Communications'
3. The most important news and commentary to read right now. - The Slatest - Slate Magazine
4. The Washington Independent » Adm. Mullen Elevates 'Strategic Communications' Debate Above a Third-Grade Level
5. Al-Qaeda, Taliban alliance stronger than ever before: Admiral Mullen
6. The Associated Press: Top officer says US bungling Muslim outreach
7. Joint Chiefs Chairman Gets It Right on "Strategic Communications" | Stephen M. Walt
8. Military chief: U.S. public diplomacy in Afghanistan flawed_English_Xinhua
9. The Washington Independent » Mullen's Inadvertent Afghanistan Admiss


----------



## sonellee

Easy. Countries in middle-east are born the center interests of global super power, sure they are powder cask as well. America's global police dream should come true only they force the middle-east people to be sheep, calm well-behaved sheep. But you know , sheep are not what they look like ...sometimes sheep kicks your balls


----------



## Aspahbod

DamnYankee said:


> but we chose to spread freedom.



The real problem is you *think* you have chosen to spread freedom. I'm not sure you're free yourselves. I don't mean that you don't have a free elections or something like that. But your minds are not free. They are enslaved. As many other people all around the world. I'm not anti-american and I really hate my crazy government. But your politicians are not even a little clear to you. There are many secrets most people don't know. to understand it better, search Freemasonry in google.


----------



## Parashuram1

I think there are a few reasons that have kept both sides at loggerheads:

1) American government's misunderstanding of the region

2) Extremist culture in the Middle East; religious law governing countries is sometimes misused

3) Rash actions by American government despite chances of discussion; Iraq war an example;

4) Fundamentalists too powerful in Middle East and their narrow-mindedness causes frictions

5) Arab/regional obsession with Israel/Zionism

6) Culture shock between the two countries; 


I won't say Americans are hated because practically everything related to technology has some or the other American origin; cars of Saudi are mostly American made for example. 

It is a Love-Hate relationship which needs careful thinking.


----------



## somebozo

Due to its double standards.
Supporting corrupt royal families while talking about democracy.
Supporting israel.


----------



## mikkix

Me is responsible for what they done..
because they don't want to do anything but waiting for one to do something for them...
Illiteracy, ignorant, proud and hatred destroying them...


----------



## ejaz007

*US embassy vehicle runs over student*

** The bereaved family pressed not to charge American driver in return of compensation
* Police let killer drive off in the vehicle that struck motorcyclist dead *

Staff Report

ISLAMABAD: A 21-year-old motorcyclist Jawadur Rehman, a resident of G-7/4, was crushed to death by a speeding vehicle, driven by a US citizen and employee of the US Embassy in Islamabad, on Saturday night. 

Jackson, who is in his late 30s, was driving a Toyota Lexus when he hit the motorcycle of Rehman bearing registration No STR- 6500 on 7th Avenue near F 7/2. Rehman, a student at a local private college, received head injuries and was pronounced dead on the spot. Police moved his body to Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences (PIMS). 

Aabpara police claim that they have registered a case against the driver for reckless driving resulting in death of the youngster, but no FIR report was shown to Daily Times, even after consistent insistence. Instead of arresting the driver - a US citizen - police received directives from the high-ups of Foreign Office and Ministry of Interior to not only let the accused driver go but also take his car with him, informed the police sources seeking anonymity. 

"In any routine case, we would have arrested the accused and impounded his car as a case property and would not have let him go without presenting him before a court of law, but owing to pressures exerted from the high-ups and involvement of a US citizen that too from US Embassy, we had to let the driver go with his vehicle," said the officials at the police station. However, a duty official told Daily Times they are waiting for the next orders from their higher-ups to sort out the situation. 

Sources claimed that police officials have approached the family of the deceased not to press charges against the driver and instead receive some compensation under Qisas-Dayat- an Islamic injunction to forgive the murderer in lieu of financial compensation. Police have been asked to bring the family members of the deceased to the US Embassy inside Diplomatic Enclave in the morning so that amount of compensation could be ascertained, added the sources. 

The deceased hails from a working class family and is son of an IESCO employee Saifur Rehman. He has three brothers and three sisters in the family and was the youngest of them all. Family of the deceased belongs to timber-land Dargai, a remote area in Malakand division, formerly Malakand Agency, situated on Peshawar-Swat road. 

Talking to Daily Times, the family members of the deceased informed that they have already buried the body of Rehman in H-11 graveyard and are now waiting for the Police to proceed with the case. They, however, said that police officials were pressurizing them not to press charges against the accused, rather should wait for the police to help them secure some money in compensation. 

Official spokesperson of US Embassy confirmed that "a US embassy vehicle was involved in a road accident late on Saturday night. The vehicle was driven by a US embassy employee who also happens to be an American." He, however, avoided confirming the status of the accused driver as diplomat or his name by saying that "We are cooperating with the police in their investigations."

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Parashuram1

ejaz007 said:


> *US embassy vehicle runs over student*
> 
> ** The bereaved family pressed not to charge American driver in return of compensation
> * Police let killer drive off in the vehicle that struck motorcyclist dead *
> 
> Staff Report
> 
> ISLAMABAD: A 21-year-old motorcyclist Jawadur Rehman, a resident of G-7/4, was crushed to death by a speeding vehicle, driven by a US citizen and employee of the US Embassy in Islamabad, on Saturday night.
> 
> Jackson, who is in his late 30s, was driving a Toyota Lexus when he hit the motorcycle of Rehman bearing registration No STR- 6500 on 7th Avenue near F 7/2. Rehman, a student at a local private college, received head injuries and was pronounced dead on the spot. Police moved his body to Pakistan Institute of Medical Sciences (PIMS).
> 
> Aabpara police claim that they have registered a case against the driver for reckless driving resulting in death of the youngster, but no FIR report was shown to Daily Times, even after consistent insistence. Instead of arresting the driver - a US citizen - police received directives from the high-ups of Foreign Office and Ministry of Interior to not only let the accused driver go but also take his car with him, informed the police sources seeking anonymity.
> 
> "In any routine case, we would have arrested the accused and impounded his car as a case property and would not have let him go without presenting him before a court of law, but owing to pressures exerted from the high-ups and involvement of a US citizen that too from US Embassy, we had to let the driver go with his vehicle," said the officials at the police station. However, a duty official told Daily Times they are waiting for the next orders from their higher-ups to sort out the situation.
> 
> Sources claimed that police officials have approached the family of the deceased not to press charges against the driver and instead receive some compensation under Qisas-Dayat- an Islamic injunction to forgive the murderer in lieu of financial compensation. Police have been asked to bring the family members of the deceased to the US Embassy inside Diplomatic Enclave in the morning so that amount of compensation could be ascertained, added the sources.
> 
> The deceased hails from a working class family and is son of an IESCO employee Saifur Rehman. He has three brothers and three sisters in the family and was the youngest of them all. Family of the deceased belongs to timber-land Dargai, a remote area in Malakand division, formerly Malakand Agency, situated on Peshawar-Swat road.
> 
> Talking to Daily Times, the family members of the deceased informed that they have already buried the body of Rehman in H-11 graveyard and are now waiting for the Police to proceed with the case. They, however, said that police officials were pressurizing them not to press charges against the accused, rather should wait for the police to help them secure some money in compensation.
> 
> Official spokesperson of US Embassy confirmed that "a US embassy vehicle was involved in a road accident late on Saturday night. The vehicle was driven by a US embassy employee who also happens to be an American." He, however, avoided confirming the status of the accused driver as diplomat or his name by saying that "We are cooperating with the police in their investigations."
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


Oh dear God! This is a terrible accident. I am stunned why the officials not arrest this person immediately. The driver should be immediately charged for the case and since he was 'let off' to continue driving, the charges must be extended to the officers who let this happen as well.

The Pakistani family has a full right to claim damages as well as get the driver arrested and behind bars. May the young man's soul rest in peace.


----------



## ejaz007

*US Embassy set to put Rs 600,000 damper on killing *
Staff Report 

ISLAMABAD:US Embassy officials have offered Rs 600,000 to relatives of deceased Jawadur Rehman, who was crushed to death by a speeding vehicle, driven by a US citizen and employee of the US Embassy, on Sunday, learned Daily Times from reliable sources.

Tyre Jackson, who is in his late 30s, was driving a Toyota Lexus No 6300 when he hit the motorcycle of Rehman on 7th Avenue near F 7/3. Rehman, 21, a student at a local private college, received head injuries and was pronounced dead on the spot.

*Sources said that police officials and Babar, a Pakistani employee at US Embassy, have approached the bereaved family and requested them not to press charges against the driver and instead receive some compensation under Qisas-Dayat - an Islamic injunction to forgive the murderer in lieu of financial compensation. *

On Monday, police took Saifur Rehman, father of the deceased, to the US Embassy located in Diplomatic Enclave, where once again Babar met him and told that he has bargained with the high-ups of the Embassy and got an approval to give Rs. 600,000 as compensation.

Talking to Daily Times, family members of the deceased said that they have told Babar that they will discuss the 'offer' at home. They also said that police officials were pressurizing them not to press charges against the accused and accept the compensation without any delay.

Aabpara police registered a First Information Report (FIR) Vide No 231 under section 320, 279 and 427 against the driver for reckless driving resulting in death of the youngster. Instead of arresting the driver - a US citizen - police received directives from the high-ups of Foreign Office and Ministry of Interior to not only let the accused driver go but also take his car with him, said the police sources seeking anonymity.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## shaka_shaka

why the middle east the muslim world hates the US

first thing ( muslims in the subcontinent ), many dont actually hate the US, US has replaced the british empire as their new MASTER, people of subcontinent have a history of being enslaved in known history, this indus valley civilization never went out to invade anyone, they were always invaded and of course conquered.

most of those who hate the US have religious reasons. simple.
having united states army stationed around the holiest places of islam, makkah and madina, a fact which many muslims are unaware of is enough to start the hate

second. of course, support for isreal

in the arab world, many people are deeply impressed and want to adopt the american way of life, which means when bush said the war is about preserving american way of life, he was pointing out here

now those who pose a threat to the american way of life are fundamentalist muslims. 

there are a lot of fundamentalist muslims of course in the middle east who propagate this hate. the us can not bom each and every such house in the middle east to stop the hate

it seems highly unlikely from where i view this that the overwhelming population in the muslim world would start hating america any time soon, which would of course have negative consequences for the US

plus all of the middle east is a police state and the growing love for american culture only supplements to the power of these regimes

the fundamentalists have the most potent weapon which can exploit any muslims feelings, RELIGION

whatever the US does, the US can not wipe out a whole religion

so there is NO way, US can hold a good standing in the eyes of muslims, ever


----------



## LegionnairE

Read this And this

And this is how US troops treat to locals





Non of American troops has balls to walk in crowded areas like bazaars in Afghanistan or Iraq, since they dont have ties with local people they can never succeed in the area

I been hearing from people that Turkish troops in Kabul were always walking with candies in their pockets/combat vests to to give childeren

Thats why Turkey didnt lose a single soldier in Afghanistan. Hope they learn something from our soldiers...


----------



## ejaz007

*US Embassy offers Rs 2m, job to brother of deceased*

ISLAMABAD: The US Embassy has offered Rs 2 million compensation to the family of deceased Jawaur Rehman and Rs 50,000 per month job to his brother in the Embassy, sources told Daily Times on Tuesday. Jawadur Rehman was allegedly crushed to death by a speeding vehicle, being driven by a US citizen and employee of the US Embassy in Islamabad, on Sunday. The police high-ups have instructed the investigation officer and relatives of Jawadur Rehman to switch off their cell phones till finalisation of the US Embassy deal with the parents of Jawad, the sources added. The US Embassy officials met Saifur Rehman, father of the deceased, on Monday and offered Rs 600,000 as compensation. They again contacted him on Tuesday and offered him Rs 2 million as compensation. They told him that the Embassy had also decided to appoint Jawads brother (any one out of three) in the Embassy against Rs 50,000 per month salary, said the sources. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Chinaownseverything

TIMEeurope.com: Poll -- The Biggest Threat To Peace

Interesting Poll taken in Europe asking which country is the greatest threat to world peace. USA, IRAQ, or NORTH KOREA

USA wins with 86.9%


----------



## Chinaownseverything

A good chart detailing the CIA atrocities in South America


----------



## ejaz007

*28 Afghan civilians killed in US airstrike *
Updated at: 1125 PST, Thursday, August 05, 2010

KABUL: Dozens of civilians have been killed and several others injured in Afghanistan after US warplanes bombarded the country's east, according to witnesses. 

The American forces launched two airstrikes in Nangarhar province on Thursday morning, witnesses said. 

One of the attacks left at least 30 people dead and injured. The other strike, which hit a funeral procession in a separate area, killed 28 civilians including two children. 

Thursday's incident came after another US airstrike killed at least 52 civilians, including several women and children, in the city of Sangin in southern Helmand province last month. 

US-led forces in Afghanistan regularly launch attacks on alleged militant hideouts, but the strikes usually result in civilian casualties. 

Despite a promise by the commander of US and NATO forces in Afghanistan to reduce civilian casualties, the civilian fatalities are on the rise. 

In a new statement, General David Petraeus emphasized on Wednesday that protecting the Afghan people was the top priority in the nine-year war. 

"We must continue -- indeed, redouble -- our efforts to reduce the loss of innocent civilian life to an absolute minimum," said Petraeus. 

28 Afghan civilians killed in US airstrike


----------



## muse

It is religious truth in the US that the world depises her because they despise her freedoms - this in opposition for to what the world for its suggestion that it is US policies that are despised not US as an entity -- but the former idea makes it easier to identify friend and foe (policy the same as US) - so be it -- but look at reality:


August 6, 2010
*For American Students, Life Lessons in the Mideast*
By JENNIFER CONLIN
Cairo 

AT first glance, they seem like typical American college students on their junior year abroad, swapping stories of language mishaps and cultural clashes, sharing sightseeing tips and travel deals. But these students are not studying at Oxford, the Sorbonne or an art institute in Florence. 

Instead, they are attending the American University in Cairo, studying Arabic, not French, and dealing with cultural, social and religious matters far more complex than those in Spain or Italy. And while their European counterparts might head to Heidelberg, Germany, for a weekend of beer drinking, these students visit places most Americans know only through news reports  the West Bank, Ethiopia and even northern Iraq. No Sex and the City jaunts to Abu Dhabi for this group. 

*In what educators are calling the fastest growing study-abroad program, American college students are increasingly choosing to spend their traditional junior year abroad in places like Egypt, Lebanon, Syria, Jordan and the United Arab Emirates, wanting to experience the Arab world beyond Americas borders and viewpoints*. 

According to a February 2010 report from the Institute of International Education, a private nonprofit group that administers the Fulbright program for the United States government, the number of American students studying in Arabic-speaking countries increased sixfold to 3,399 in 2007 from 562 in 2002. 

While that number may seem small compared with the more than 33,000 American students who headed to the United Kingdom in 2007 and the 13,000 who studied in China, *it represents the fastest growing region for study abroad in the world. Between 2006 and 2007 the number of American students studying in Arab countries rose nearly 60 percent while China had only a 19 percent increase and England, 1.9 percent.* 

*These numbers have no doubt been bolstered by the Critical Language Scholarship Program, begun in 2006 by the State Department  a government initiative set up to encourage college-age students to study Arabic, as well as 12 other listed languages, including Punjabi and Azerbaijani*. Since then the program has become so popular (more than 12,000 students having applied for the Arabic program since its inception, with 800 being awarded scholarships), that this year eligibility was restricted to college and graduate students who have already had at least one year of Arabic. 

Lisa Anderson, the provost at the American University in Cairo, which has a student population of around 7,000, said she has absolutely seen a surge in U.S. students interest in the region, adding that before 9/11 the university had 50 to 75 American students studying there each year, compared with around 350 a semester now. 

*But you have to understand, these are not the same kids who go bike touring in France, said Ms. Anderson, who joined the faculty two years ago from Columbia University. Many are contemplating careers in the Middle East, perhaps with the Foreign Service or an N.G.O. They are very serious about this region of the world*. 

Alex Thompson, 21, a Princeton senior this academic year who spent last year at the American University in Cairo, is typical of the student Ms. Anderson described. His interest in the Middle East stemmed from a summer spent at Seeds of Peace, a camp based in Maine with a mission to empower high school students from America, Egypt, Israel and the Palestinian territories, as well as other war-torn areas, to work for a better future. 

I knew then I wanted to learn more about the conflict in the Middle East and live there, Mr. Thompson said, adding that he spent one of his last vacations in Egypt traveling around Kurdistan with some friends. We took a cab to Iraq from Turkey, he said, as casually as if he had just jumped the Eurostar from London to Paris. 

LIKE most American students traveling to the Arab world, Mr. Thompson had already taken two years of modern standard Arabic at Princeton. Yet modern standard Arabic is a formal written form (the language of the Koran) that is rarely spoken in the streets and is likened to Shakespearean English  making it necessary for serious students to learn one of the many spoken regional dialects. Mr. Thompson, who hopes to work in Islamic finance one day, learned Egyptian colloquial Arabic, the everyday language in Cairo. 

Brian Reeves, 21, and Leigh Nusbaum, 20, incoming seniors at Brandeis University, are Jewish, speak Hebrew and have spent considerable time in Israel. Hoping to one day work on the peace settlement, they came to the Middle East last term wanting to explore the other side of the Arab-Israeli conflict while honing their language skills. 

Arabic is the new Russian, said Ms. Nusbaum, who spent last spring studying at the American University in Cairo and wants to become a regional diplomat. Mr. Reeves chose the University of Jordan in Amman, where he learned the Levantine dialect spoken in the Palestinian territories, Syria and Lebanon. I wanted to find out what Jews and Arabs have in common, Mr. Reeves said. A lot. 

Both students traveled extensively, including *personal fact-finding *visits to Palestinian refugee camps, as well as to Ramallah in the West Bank, all the while being discreet about their Jewish identity. *Despite peace among Israel, Jordan and Egypt, strong feelings exist in all three countries when it comes to the Palestinian conflict. 

To that end, Mr. Reeves quickly learned to speak in code when in public. Israel became Disneyland, Tel Aviv was Epcot, and Jerusalem was called, Cinderellas Castle,  he said. For Ms. Nusbaum, the experience of being delayed at the Israeli border for nearly five hours when she tried to cross from Jordan into the West Bank was both frustrating and enlightening. I had stamps in my passport from Lebanon and Syria so they questioned me extensively before letting me through, she said. It gave me a real taste of what the Palestinians go through. 

Female American students also see what life is like for women in the Middle East. Hannah McDermott, 20, a senior this year at Cornell University School of Industrial and Labor Relations, spent last semester in Cairo researching womens rights issues in Egypt, including female genital mutilation and human trafficking, for a United Nations organization. Though she said it helped her decide her future (she would like to work on womens issues in Iran and Afghanistan), she remembers feeling the sting of every mans eyes, despite dressing conservatively. No wonder it is not unusual for American mothers to worry about their daughters studying here. When Ms. McDermott told her mother her study-abroad destination, she said, Why cant you just go to France like other kids? 

Anna Khandros, 21, faced a similar reaction from her family when she told them she wanted to study in Beirut. It is not easy to get your parents to let you go to a country with a State Department travel advisory, that is also home to a U.S. defined terrorist group, and that just went through a war, said Ms. Khandros, who this academic year will be back at Brandeis and spent last semester at the American University of Beirut. Once there, however, any anxiety evaporated. A.U.B. is like a resort, said Ms. Khandros, who is studying the history of the modern Middle East. My dorms look out over the beach and Beirut is an incredibly cosmopolitan and safe city during peaceful times.* 

Last year, 135 American study-abroad students were enrolled at the American University of Beirut, according to Rania Murr, the universitys international student services coordinator. The year after the war, she said, referring to the 2006 conflict, we actually had an increase of American students. She said that during the war many preferred to stay in the mountains with the families of fellow Lebanese students than to return home. 

American University in Washington, which has had a 400 percent increase in the number of students studying in the Middle East since 2004, stopped sending students to Beirut after 2006. Getting our students out during the war was very difficult, said Sara Dumont, the director of American University Abroad (the State Department travel advisory says that American citizens must arrange their own travel out of Lebanon if unrest occurs). 

J. Scott Van Der Meid, the director of study abroad at Brandeis, said the university never stopped sending students to Beirut but now provides them with a special type of emergency evacuation insurance. Clearly the Middle East is an area of the world that is on our students radar screen and we dont want to prohibit them from going there, Mr. Van Der Meid said. But we need to keep them safe. 

THOUGH American University has halted its Beirut program, it is starting one in Syria this spring. Few Syrians speak English, so it is a better place for American students to really immerse themselves in the language, Ms. Dumont said, noting that most of the classes are taught in English at American University in Cairo and in Beirut. 

These students know there is a shortage in America of Arabic speakers, she said. Knowing the language can only increase their job prospects. 

To that end, Middlebury College students are obligated to take a language pledge to speak only Arabic during their time in Alexandria, Egypt (the only exception being calls home). Michael Kremer, 21, a senior at Tufts University, is nearly fluent after attending Middleburys program. I learned so much more Arabic than any of my friends studying on other programs, he said, adding that they were housed in dormitories with local students with whom they practiced their Arabic. 

Already most of these students have seen their experiences in the Middle East translate into coveted internships and jobs. Brian Reeves spent this summer working for a congresswoman in Washington, as well as doing research for the Jewish Dialogue Group, a grass-roots organization trying to foster constructive discussions about the Israeli-Palestinian conflict within Jewish communities. 

Alex Thompson, from Princeton, earned a paid internship in Cairo this summer with a social entrepreneurship nongovernmental organization helping Egyptians write business plans. And William Zeman, a senior at American University, returned from a study-abroad program at the America-Mideast Educational and Training Services in Cairo with more than 20 clips, some front page, from an internship at the Daily News Egypt, an English-language newspaper. 

*More important, these students say they now view the region completely differently. Kathryn Baxter, 20, a student at American University, said of her time in Egypt, I will never again look at a story about the Middle East with such a one-sided perspective. Anthony Clairmont, 21, a senior at Sewanee: The University of the South, who spent six months in Morocco, said, I genuinely enjoyed watching the bottom fall out of every one of my preconceived ideas about the Muslim world. 

Yet none of them said they had confronted anti-American sentiment, other than occasional disagreements over foreign policy. I found that whether I was in Cairo, Aswan, Amman or Damascus, people with whom I interacted wanted to talk about common interests  family, sports, music and economics  rather than our struggles and disagreements, said Richard Frohlichstein, 21, a senior at Georgetown University who spent last autumn at American University in Cairo. 

Or as Anna Oltman, 21, a senior at Franklin & Marshall College, said about her semester in Egypt: For better or worse, and certainly not unintentionally, 9/11 linked our generation of Americans with its parallel generation of Middle Easterners. We need to get to know them. *



Lets have more, a lot more of this and a whole lot less of "they hate our freedoms"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

Parashuram1 said:


> Oh dear God! This is a terrible accident. I am stunned why the officials not arrest this person immediately. The driver should be immediately charged for the case and since he was 'let off' to continue driving, the charges must be extended to the officers who let this happen as well.
> 
> The Pakistani family has a full right to claim damages as well as get the driver arrested and behind bars. May the young man's soul rest in peace.



Does that work both ways, 

Diplomatic Impunity
In early 2005, Virginia police closed in on a suspected child predator -- a man in his 40s who cops say drove four hours to meet a 13-year-old girl he'd met on the Internet, promising to teach her about sex. It turned out the girl was really a cop, and officers arrested the man at a shopping mall. 

But then it was the police who got an unpleasant surprise. Their suspect, Salem Al-Mazrooei, was a diplomat from the United Arab Emirates -- and therefore covered by "diplomatic immunity." The cops had to let him go. Days later, Al-Mazrooei left the country, never having spent a night in jail. 

In 1999, a Bangladeshi woman named Shamela Begum said she was essentially enslaved by a senior Bahraini envoy to the UN and his wife. Begum charged that the couple took her passport, struck her and paid her just $800 for ten months of service 

When Congress took a look at diplomatic immunity in the 1980s, a New York police detective testified about tracking down a suspect in a series of rapes. Although the suspect had been identified by two victims, the police had to let him go after 45 minutes because he was the son of a diplomat from Ghana. As he left, the former detective told The New York Times, "he snickered and said, 'I told you I had diplomatic immunity

Diplomatic Immunity Going Too Far: Diplomatic Impunity | Michael Crowley | Reader's Digest
Foreign Countries diplomats and UN representives have been involved n 1000s of incidents in the USA, or is this just a one way street.

also http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...omats-committed-serious-offences-2012874.html


----------



## CAPTAIN AMERICA

Parashuram1 said:


> I think there are a few reasons that have kept both sides at loggerheads:
> 
> 1) American government's misunderstanding of the region
> 
> 2) Extremist culture in the Middle East; religious law governing countries is sometimes misused
> 
> 3) Rash actions by American government despite chances of discussion; Iraq war an example;
> 
> 4) Fundamentalists too powerful in Middle East and their narrow-mindedness causes frictions
> 
> 5) Arab/regional obsession with Israel/Zionism
> 
> 6) Culture shock between the two countries;
> 
> 
> I won't say Americans are hated because practically everything related to technology has some or the other American origin; cars of Saudi are mostly American made for example.
> 
> It is a Love-Hate relationship which needs careful thinking.



The Arab world was wrong 
The Arab world's shameful record on Iraq: 
Beirut, Baghdad by Fouad Ajami, August 25, 2003, on the utter failure of the Arab intellectuals. - "We needn't apologize to the other Arabs about our presence there, and our aims for it. The custodians of Arab power, and the vast majority of the Arab political class, never saw or named the terrible cruelties of Saddam. *A political culture that averts its gaze from mass graves and works itself into self-righteous hysteria over a foreign presence in an Arab country is a culture that has turned its back on political reason." *

A few other reasons the USA is hated along with Israel is that many people in the Islamic world are religious bigots, they dont care how many muslems are killed as long as its muslems doing the killing, they could not care less that as many Jews lost their homes in Islamic countries as Palestinians did in Israel.

Another reasons is middle east is humiliated by the USA and Israel kicking *** from time to time. In polls far more Iraqis said they were humiliated by being defeated by the USA at the same time they said they were glad to be rid of Saddam.

Another reason the middle east hates the USA is they are humiliated is in spite of the fact they follow Allah and Americans are infidels that Muslems are according President Musharraf " the poorest, the most illiterate, the most backward, the most unhealthy, the most un-enlightened, the most deprived, and the weakest of all the human race," 
BBC News | SOUTH ASIA | Musharraf berates Muslim world

In a recent poll in Pakistan it said that Pakistans by about 75 percent favored Separation of women and men in the work place, and stoneing women to death for adulty and people that committed :Apostasy in Islam (Arabic: &#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;, irtid&#257;d or ridda&#8206 is commonly defined as the rejection in word or deed of their former religion (apostasy) by a person who was previously a follower of Islam

and because of things like that Americans keep telling them they are crazy as bed bugs and that dont make them happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tuahaa

Yo Captain America, look outside the American viewpoint for once.


----------



## d7o0ome_04

> Why America is hated in the Middle-east?



The answer is very simple because U.S. support Israel​


----------



## somebozo

d7o0ome_04 said:


> The answer is very simple because U.S. support Israel​



Well your preception is totally wrong. An average arabi is in total love with USA they dont really care wether they support Israel or Iran. The "anti american" sentiments are creation of government sponser mullahs to act as a cover of royal family corrupt activities in USA. Its the same logic of "blame the venus rather than the culprit". Arabi prince and princess engage in all night party of orgies and booze in USA because USA is evil which allows this. Not the angelic saudis prince and princess. Its pity if one does not understand arabi mindset. Such mentality has made us their direction victim of wahabi terrorism.

Captian america at large has stated many facts. Also it is wrong to give religious color to Arab and Israeli tension it has more to do with Arab supermacist bigotry than a muslim cause.

The american government has downplayed 9/11 with some fancy promises of reforms by arabis but they will wake up to real sh1t when the boogeyman of al-quaida / wahabi terrorism fueled by saudi money pulls a much bigger feat.



> Another reason the middle east hates the USA is they are humiliated is in spite of the fact they follow Allah and Americans are infidels that Muslems are according President Musharraf " the poorest, the most illiterate, the most backward, the most unhealthy, the most un-enlightened, the most deprived, and the weakest of all the human race,"



He forgot to mention the jackpot of salafi / wahaism gods which continously funds such reverse developments of muslims around the world while their own desserts are rapidly turned into a blooming oasis. Pakistan used to be a nice modern country with independent mind people but on my recent visit I was shocked how much the people have given mentally into "arabic slavery". Mustafa Kemal once said "Mohammedanism was based on Arab nationalism above all nationalities." and I think he was right.

Islamism = arab imperialism

Arab propogate that Ata Turk was filled with hate towards arab but such an attitude cannot be discounted considering the Arabs backstabbed the turk in collaboration with French, British and Italians despite it was Turks who bought culture, civilization, education and wealth to these junglee arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tangerine

The main reason the world hates the US: *We use other countries as puppets; ex: Iran, Iraq, Saudi, Pakistan, etc.*


----------



## Donatello

BBC News - Israel ponders US incentive offer on settlement freeze

Read.


Utterly failed foreign policy i must say.

No wonder they are hated.

Offering weapons for 90 day settlement freeze? Jeez man!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I bet castro and company also love uncle sam for his f..ked up policies.


----------



## Chogy

....... self delete


----------



## Burger Boy




----------



## Ahmad

> Why America is hated in the Middle-east?



I dont see any other reason but crimes of israel against palestinians which is supported by america-sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

CIA,Israel,Double Standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bigoren

Because they invaded iraq and afghanistan? Since america invaded many country and started many wars,its reasonable people to hate on them.


----------



## ZhengHe

strategic geopolitical and economical reasons. 

political to maintain influence in the middle eastern area and economical to continue having oil traded in USD (essentially). 

democracy and whatever else being said by the US is only a front; it's putting a bouquet of flowers over a gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

I think a lot of why most people resent the US, because I think "hate" is not the correct word for the "sentiment", is how stupid US policy, it's so openly, so brazenly STUPID, people have become convinced that it's by design --- this is the reason it is mistrusted. It seems that US policy no longer seems predicated on reasonabel propositions and more on dogmatic positions.


----------



## Thoma Yosip

master786 said:


> I think it because America want to capture Pakistan
> 
> *OR*
> 
> They want we fight with each other(Pakistani brothers)


 
Why would the Americans want Pakistan? As for Pakistanis fighting each other, you do a good job of that without help.


----------



## ovarel

1.supporting the zionist regime 
2.supporting puppet regimes


----------



## Roybot

They need a bogeyman for all their failures as a country, and their tyrannical leaders. Why America is hated in the middle east, while the leadership and the monarchy of the middle east who are in cahoots with America are seen as demigods? 

Blame yourself, blame your sheepish attitude, blame your corrupt leaders, blame your "monarchs". Its 21st century, and you guys have "kings". Enough of the victim mentality. Time to show some spine perhaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

roy_gourav said:


> They need a bogeyman for all their failures as a country, and their tyrannical leaders. Why America is hated in the middle east, while the leadership and the monarchy of the middle east who are in cahoots with America are seen as demigods?
> 
> Blame yourself, blame your sheepish attitude, blame your corrupt leaders, blame your "monarchs". Its 21st century, and you guys have "kings". Enough of the victim mentality. Time to show some spine perhaps.


 
i agree . but i also believe there is a large element of jealousy . after all who likes the fact their country is not important enough to influence world opinion , also having the largest economy does not help people liking the states . 

ask an ordinary person on the street he will hate American policies, but he will grudgingly accept if he had an option he would like to live in the states.it is i believe a matter of perception . the media in the middle east shows that America needs to be hated so people follow , ask why and they follow a script . They don't know better and need to blame someone so why not the most powerful country . 
mind you American policies do suck . but then that my opinion .


----------



## Solomon2

jbgt90 said:


> i agree . but i also believe there is a large element of jealousy . after all who likes the fact their country is not important enough to influence world opinion , also having the largest economy does not help people liking the states .


Didn't you notice that after 9/11 that the wish of the Al-Qaeda sympathizers was that the U.S. be destroyed, not that its people convert to Islam? For if that happened America would _still_ be the most powerful country on Earth and - even worse - as the most powerful _Islamic_ country would rob any other Muslim polity of legitimacy to world leadership.


> ask an ordinary person on the street he will hate American policies, but he will grudgingly accept if he had an option he would like to live in the states...the media in the middle east shows that America needs to be hated so people follow


 A year ago I'm sure most Egyptians would agree with you. But today I think these same people would rather be in Egypt than the U.S.! Why bother moving to or care about a free country if your own is in the process of being liberated?


----------



## 53fd

Solomon2:

Watch this video, from 0:48 to 1:04:






Mike Mullen: We have not been able to confirm that any of the Libyan aircrafts have fired on their own people. There have been reports of that, but we have been unable through this morning to confirm that that's actually happened. 

The CIA & the US social networks have engineered these uprisings, and played a very vital role in propping up the opposition to the Gaddafi regime. The same way they did in Iran but failed. What is this country becoming? Any person with a slight bit of humility & shame would abhor these kinds of activities our government is indulging in.


----------



## Thoma Yosip

bilalhaider said:


> Solomon2:
> 
> Watch this video, from 0:48 to 1:04:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Mullen: We have not been able to confirm that any of the Libyan aircrafts have fired on their own people. There have been reports of that, but we have been unable through this morning to confirm that that's actually happened.



I believe Admiral Mullen should watch television a bit more assiduously. 



> The CIA & the US social networks have engineered these uprisings, and played a very vital role in propping up the opposition to the Gaddafi regime. The same way they did in Iran but failed. What is this country becoming? Any person with a slight bit of humility & shame would abhor these kinds of activities our government is indulging in.


 
I bet your pardon for my bluntness, but that is so much crap.


----------



## desioptimist

I think it is mostly due to Iraq war and america's support to israel. Also difference in religion makes it easier to hate people of other religion.


----------



## DesiGuy

there is no such thing as world hates america.......the world hates america policies. that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

A correction... America is not only hated in the middle east but in the whole world a pitty i must say and then i wonder why.... once the US stops playing the int'l police man roll  and stop bugging in to other countires affairs maybe then just then the world would look at the US with a good eye i love the US but i don't support its int'l policies at all cuz they are all BS while people back here at home are suffering


----------



## DV RULES

Controlling rope of American politics is not in American peoples but in hands which took control US for implementations of their human destructive ideas.
Real American people here nothing to do. They just are suffered.


----------



## Cuda17

If any of you would come to America, I would gladly open my home to you and serve you out of the kindness of my heart, would you not do the same for me? I don't know any of you, so how could I hate any of you; how can you hate me, you don't know me? We, as a free democracy, elect our leaders to make decisions for us. But once they are in power, we don't know what they might decide. 90% of the decisions our government makes is NOT a direct reflection of the American people, but of the government, in which we have no control! Unfortunately, power and money will persuade the mind to do what it wants, in a selfish sense. Most Americans are clueless as to what is going on with our leaders. The media can't be trusted, so the news they spread is viewed with a grain of salt. I love being an American, and I'm very patriotic, but I would love to see our government structure overhauled so that the leaders we elect are more for the people of the USA and NOT for the people of the American government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Cuda17 said:


> If any of you would come to America, I would gladly open my home to you and serve you out of the kindness of my heart, would you not do the same for me? I don't know any of you, so how could I hate any of you; how can you hate me, you don't know me? We, as a free democracy, elect our leaders to make decisions for us. But once they are in power, we don't know what they might decide. 90% of the decisions our government makes is NOT a direct reflection of the American people, but of the government, in which we have no control! Unfortunately, power and money will persuade the mind to do what it wants, in a selfish sense. Most Americans are clueless as to what is going on with our leaders. The media can't be trusted, so the news they spread is viewed with a grain of salt. I love being an American, and I'm very patriotic, but I would love to see our government structure overhauled so that the leaders we elect are more for the people of the USA and NOT for the people of the American government.



We have the some problem here too but basically y America is hated is because of its policies and its past actions and not everyone hates the American public because we know you are in the same state as us but if ''The land of the free'' cant keep a check on the policies and actions of its leaders then who can????


----------



## roadrunner

Because of its freedom


----------



## 500

envy........


----------



## Obambam



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juice

Twain said:


> The US has no interest in capturing Pakistan. In reality invading Pakistan would be one of the worst things we could possibly do in regards to Afghanistan let alone all the other problems it would cause.
> 
> A few things seem obvious. Without getting into the reasons for the invasion of Iraq (I opposed this by the way) it is taking 150,000 troops just to have some control over baghdad and a few provinces. There are approximately 60,000 NATO troops in Afghanistan and they are presently losing ground there. As it is we need more troops and frankly they are not available just to control these two conflicts. Any invasion of Pakistan would require hundreds of thousands of troops that we don't have.
> 
> Secondly, the last thing we want is for the government of Pakistan to destabilize. We rely on Pakistan to get most of the supplies to the NATO troops in Afghanistan. Perhaps more importantly the last thing we want is for a nuclear armed nation to disintegrate into an Afghanistan like situation, or even worse a failed nation like Somalia.
> 
> 
> In my opinion, what we do want in Pakistan is a strong stable democratically elected central government that is able to control it's borders and internal security. Our tactics in pursuing this goal in the past have not always been wise. Hopefully we will be seeing some changes in our efforts in the next few months.


 
Your troop numbers are waaay out of date. Does your last newspaper say "2003"?


----------



## Juice

Omar1984 said:


> Its not only Middle East, many European countries dont like Americans.
> 
> Oh the mistake I made carrying my US passport in my hand when travelling to Europe.
> 
> An advise to US citizens on this forum, hide your US passport in your handbag so no one can see you're from America and try to make up an exotic non-american accent.


 
Been to Europe plenty of times (born there, spent a lot of childhood there)...never ANY problems. Maybe your darker asian look is what got you bad vibes (Europe has had terror attacks too.) When my mother went to Russia...no probs. However the Mexican people who went with her caught some flak ( they are darker, like people from the Cacausian states)


----------



## desioptimist

Juice said:


> Been to Europe plenty of times (born there, spent a lot of childhood there)...never ANY problems. Maybe your darker asian look is what got you bad vibes (Europe has had terror attacks too.) When my mother went to Russia...no probs. However the Mexican people who went with her caught some flak ( they are darker, like people from the Cacausian states)


 
I think hate will be too strong word to describe what europeans think of americans. Most europeans think americans are bit crazy and bit stupid but hard working people. Also some take america bashing as hobby, but nobody hates americans as such.


----------



## arsalabbasi

Juice said:


> Been to Europe plenty of times (born there, spent a lot of childhood there)...never ANY problems. Maybe your darker asian look is what got you bad vibes (Europe has had terror attacks too.) When my mother went to Russia...no probs. However the Mexican people who went with her caught some flak ( they are darker, like people from the Cacausian states)


Yes i agree, in Europe there is no such thing. But in middle east it is due to whatever reasons. i think its jealousy from USA as she is the most powerful & most advanced country in technology through out the world.
Here in Pakistan the hate for USA is due to its dual policies, one side she is our ally, giving aids & weapons to us but on the other side supports the enemy of Pakistans, i think so


----------



## desioptimist

arsalabbasi said:


> Yes i agree, in Europe there is no such thing. But in middle east it is due to whatever reasons. i think its jealousy from USA as she is the most powerful & most advanced country in technology through out the world.
> Here in Pakistan the hate for USA is due to its dual policies, one side she is our ally, giving aids & weapons to us but on the other side supports the enemy of Pakistans, i think so


 Which enemy US supports?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Some peoples hate America because of its foreign policies and also America try to become world police man and poke his nose in internal affairs of other countries which is not right thing to do. American foreign policy has been relatively simple, if you align with their interests, they will protect you even if you're a brutal dictator. Its a shame, even though colonialism ended 50+ years ago, the influence of Western imperialist power in that region is still strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Is there any place where Americans are loved ???


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Juice said:


> Been to Europe plenty of times (born there, spent a lot of childhood there)...never ANY problems. Maybe your darker asian look is what got you bad vibes (Europe has had terror attacks too.) When my mother went to Russia...no probs. However the Mexican people who went with her caught some flak ( they are darker, like people from the Cacausian states)


 
lol @no problems 

You were expecting slaps from European peoples to show that they don't like the policies of American. Even majority american did not support the war monger attitude of Bush and his invasion in Iraq. Hate foreign policies of US government don't mean you hate all american peoples


----------



## PacificBeach

Confessions of an American "economic hitman" about how US mingles with other countries affairs, assassination of leaders, loans thru IMF/Worldbank etc...


----------



## DaFan

Good video.


----------



## Twain Shakespeare

Why does the ME hate the US? I suspect for some of the same reasons I hate it.
Is it because American culture combines the mindless consumerism of *Brave New World* combined with an Orwellian view of war and language fit for *1984*?
Is it because the US is using the last vital fragments of the Earth's resources to fuel its military's seizure of those very resources to feed the global kleptocracy?
Or is it because of our freedoms? Our freedom from illegal search and seizure, for example, at airports, or while possibly holdimg drugs that weren't made by phizor? Our freedom from police harassment and police spies due to the constitutional guarentees of freedom of religion and speech? Is it because of the 15th Amendment, which gave blacks two fifths of their humanity back, while giving corporations more personhood than mortals?
No. THE US IS HATED BECAUSE OUR WOMEN ARE MOUTHY!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## OmegaManX

Because people with hate have to hate something. The United States isn't doing anything Pakistan wouldn't do if the roles were reversed.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

In one word: Iraq!


----------



## Twain Shakespeare

ejaz007 said:


> Just one freaking question.
> 
> If USA is hated so much around the world than why there are long ques outside US embassies of people willing to go their?
> 
> Just look at Pakistan. There are demonstrations against USA and people burn their flags but then there are people standing in long ques and waiting for hours just to get the visa.
> 
> Strange isn't it.



Do they want to come to America because of America's attractions, or because they are leaving hell holes? Are they p[ulled or pushed?

Or, like the Mexicans, they come here because 'we' are already there. It was their country first.

No, the REAL reason people come here is the same reason Americans are hated. This is where the American women are!


----------



## Chogy

> No, the REAL reason people come here is the same reason Americans are hated. This is where the American women are!



Haha! Along with hotness comes psycho tendencies. Gender roles have become totally blurred. There is a reason a lot of American Men are looking for foreign women as wives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Chogy said:


> Haha! Along with hotness comes psycho tendencies. Gender roles have become totally blurred. There is a reason a lot of American Men are looking for foreign women as wives.


Guys americans people are no differnt to people anywhere else. Lets make the distinction we dislike the american govts unjust actions.

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




Syama Ayas said:


> In one word: Iraq!



nai yaar it starts with and ends with zionists and israelies who seem to have an unhealthy hold on american political leaders

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Akhtar

yes US hated from pakistan. America installed, nurtured, cradled, and propped the Shah for the next 25 years no matter how dictatorial and oppressive he became. This behavior, of course, led to the bloody Islamic revolution in Iran.


----------



## Birbal

Aryan_B said:


> Guys americans people are no differnt to people anywhere else. Lets make the distinction we dislike the american govts unjust actions.



I'm tired of making excuses for Americans. People here just don't care what their government is doing. They think life is just a game. There's just apathy everywhere. At some point you have to hold Americans responsible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

A picture tell more then thousand word why they would

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^Israelis use AKs?


----------



## PacificBeach

Birbal said:


> I'm tired of making excuses for Americans. People here just don't care what their government is doing. They think life is just a game. There's just apathy everywhere. At some point you have to hold Americans responsible.



As if the government officials come out of nowhere into government positions  

They are elected by the people. The people who elect Bush is partly responsible for the damage he has done similar to those who elected Hitler. When nations bring bad leaders to power, they themselves suffer too...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chogy

Zabanya said:


> ^^^Israelis use AKs?



You beat me. That is not an Israeli soldier, AFAI can tell. I don't know the context of the photos.

I can post a picture of a charred corpse and claim just about anything. Photos need either context or indisputable defining images like unit patches or uniforms.

All that said, I'm no friend or defender of Israel. Pretty amazing for an American, right? There are a lot of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHENSHOU

the usa is not hated in the middle east. the middle east is hated in america. most middle easterners (minus jews) are not hateful people. most of the people captured hating americans on al jazira are paid actors. even al qaeda are on the u.s payroll.


----------



## Chogy

> most of the people captured hating americans on al jazira are paid actors.



I guess Al Jazeera has its own arsenal and issues AK's and live ammunition just prior to the Director yelling "ACTION!" 








> even al qaeda are on the u.s payroll.



Ah yes, we paid AQ to kill 3,000 people.


----------



## unicorn

*For those who are creating confusion here regarding AK's.*

*ISRAELI COMMONDOS*


----------



## Obambam

War crimes, hypocrisy, media manipulation, being a brown noser and bullying and enslaving smaller nations to name a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TehS4rge

That was not an Israeli rifle, the Russian rifles used by their operators are visibly modified. One can also examine the background and actions of the people in the image. You will have to do much better to fool some of us.


----------



## untitled

Zabaniya said:


> ^^^Israelis use AKs?



Name one country that does not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

because they impose their way of life on us

spreads the seeds of nationalism,sectarianism's,regionalism,ethnic-ism in Muslim countries

of their bias policies to-wards Israel

their cluster bombing to death of over a million innocent men,women & children



& above all their never ending greed for our *"OIL"*


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Chogy said:


> I guess Al Jazeera has its own arsenal and issues AK's and live ammunition just prior to the Director yelling "ACTION!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, we paid AQ to kill 3,000 people.



Al Jazeera is owned by Qatar, a feudal absolute monarchy that has almost no armed forces except for the US military base there.

The Qataris can't even breathe without permission from the US military, so you really think Al Jazeera can be fair and unbiased?

The last few years, Al Jazeera has been an attack dog against China worse than BBC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lofty

Agreed +1000


----------



## Chogy

lofty said:


> Agreed +1000



You agreed to all 150 posts in this thread? Or to the notion that Al Jazeera is a paid adjunct to the USA propaganda effort?

Welcome to the forum, BTW.


----------



## saiku..

y?? simple answer america supports israel !!!!


----------



## magomad

What about RT use of propaganda?


----------



## nitetrogen70

saiku.. said:


> y?? simple answer america supports israel !!!!


 
it has more to do with the fact that the US has killed a lot of people around the world in the name of justice


----------



## Syrian Lion




----------



## Hello_10

nitetrogen70 said:


> *it has more to do with the fact that the US has killed a lot of people around the world in the name of justice*



you would always remember, for US's policy maker, they always have to get something done somewhere in world. they always find someone on their gun point and then others the next. they always look for the 'red' in the 'islands of blues' and only winning wars may help them 'Rule' the world, this not only they know but the whole world knows. whoever wants to Rule gotto win different wars and until US, backed by Christian background whole West, can't establish a proper Rule in this whole world, they will always have to fight a war somewhere, with different targets one by one 

Western society knows they are losers in this world and soon they may come on the mercy of the country like China, including on Arabs for Oil, with a threat to be categorized as &#8216;inferior&#8217; to even highly qualified Indians also who generally get white collar jobs in US/ West, while its their locals who do blue collar jobs. A strong belief they have got that they have to put a strong resistance to this change. They just can&#8217;t see a migrant professional on 100K+ job but the locals in 50K jobs categories. And the things get worse when they find the migrants are mainly black/ of different religious groups/non-Christians, who now don&#8217;t hesitate to show their presence in the Western countries is because of need of these professionals who develop technologies to feed the locals of West. Under high school educated local whites have first lost social background also in society, having feeling of not belonging to any certain mother/father, having over 8-10 mother fathers, and when they see non-white/ non-Christian migrants more &#8216;successful&#8217;, it all have resulted in a type of &#8216;Hate Crimes&#8217; in Western society for the highly qualfied migrants of developing countries. And everyone of non-western countries now understand religious/ racist mentality of Western people who have got &#8216;hate&#8217; for the successful migrants and mainly for the emerging economies like China/ ASEAN/ India including rich Arabs, who are growing with determination. 



> *Immigration Debate: Nearly Half Of U.S. Immigrants Work In White-Collar Jobs: STUDY*
> 
> Immigration Debate: Nearly Half Of U.S. Immigrants Work In White-Collar Jobs: STUDY





> *
> Indian Americans: The fastest growing and the highest income group*
> 
> *According to a 2007 census report*, there were as many as 2,765,815 persons of Indian origin living in the United states, constituting 0.9% of the total U.S. population. *The median household income for US residents born in India is $91,195 against a $50,740 average for the total population*, a recent US survey has revealed. According to the same report, the overall median household income for foreign- born and native US residents is $46,881 and $51,249 respectively.
> 
> http://www.nritoday.net/national-af...-fastest-growing-and-the-highest-income-group



And* if we have a look on the number of different military and political wars US/ West has organized in this world, its obvious that the time they will start losing their different wars, they will start fighting with each other in US/ West itself, obviously.* Just have a look on the different militia groups of US who are known as anti black groups, anti muslim groups, christian identity groups, anti white groups etc who call themselves &#8216;Patriots&#8217; for protecting their nation from others. Policy makers of West are similarly confused with this changing power structure and social status of Western people w.r.t to rest of world. And, fight for religion is the biggest truth of the world, which always encourage Christian background West to keep engaging Muslim world with different conflicts on time to time, so, we find a type of unity in Muslims and other non-Christians against West also who try to gather resistance in front of Western aggression. Which all together are the main reasons behind, &#8216;why America is hated in world&#8217; 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...can-civil-war-igor-panarin-2.html#post2745865


----------



## USAHawk785

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Jana,
> 
> The US will not bomb Indian cities.
> 
> It is a booming market and growing.
> 
> Does marvels for the US economy!
> 
> The reality for the Islamic world is no matter what the people may think, the govts rule the roost and they have teh wherewithal to back up what they feel like doing.
> 
> The people are mere pawns.
> 
> If the people mattered, there would be no Sheiks, Shahs and so called Kings. They are all a creation of history - a history chalked out by the British and French.
> 
> Iraq is an excellent example of the mish mash left behind by the British to suit their convenience. Kuwait is but a district of Iraq but the British made it a country to suit their convenience.



You're correct. The United States values the partnership it has with the Republic of India. As the United States prepares for our eventual withdrawal from Afghanistan, we expect an active role the Indian Armed Forces will have in the maintenance of the terrorist cells in around the Afghani region close to the border with Pakistan. It is also observed that there are terrorist cells within Pakistan that I am sure our Indian partners are taking care of. 

India, as a rising regional power, one that is a democracy and upholds some of the core values that we, in the United States also upholds, will play a major role in regional stability. 

The United States and India are very good military, economic and political partners. I expect our relationship to blossom in coming years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## epsilon

US thirst for Oil .... Indeed if they wanted to do anything they will do it. No matter wat re the consequences. They dont respect civilian muslims and they are involving in conversions so they re not liked in the middle east according to me


----------



## USAHawk785

epsilon said:


> US thirst for Oil .... Indeed if they wanted to do anything they will do it. No matter wat re the consequences. They dont respect civilian muslims and they are involving in conversions so they re not liked in the middle east according to me



1. Any nation state is involved in national interest ergo, the Soviet Invasion of Afghanistan under the pretext of access to a warm-water port. 

2. The United States does not respect civilian muslims? How can that be when there are over 1.8 million Americans who practice Islam? In addition, the United States Constitution guarantees the unalienable right to practice one's faith. 

3. You need to read extensive history before you start posting your "opinions" on the matter. Trust me, it will shed some much needed awareness on your part on American foreign and domestic policy.


----------



## epsilon

It was USA who was responsible for funding mujahudeens and osamas... they are ruined in names of fundamentalism...


----------



## USAHawk785

epsilon said:


> It was USA who was responsible for funding mujahudeens and osamas... they are ruined in names of fundamentalism...



To counter Soviet aggression and unilateral actions in the region, of course. We did not know that Bin Laden was a nutjob and capable of what he did later on. In the end, he's now swimming with the fishes in the middle of the Indian Ocean.


----------



## RayKalm

USAHawk785 said:


> It is also observed that there are terrorist cells within Pakistan that I am sure our Indian partners are taking care of.



Provide evidence of this reckless claim.


----------



## Juice

genmirajborgza786 said:


> because they impose their way of life on us
> 
> spreads the seeds of nationalism,sectarianism's,regionalism,ethnic-ism in Muslim countries
> 
> of their bias policies to-wards Israel
> 
> their cluster bombing to death of over a million innocent men,women & children
> 
> 
> 
> & above all their never ending greed for our *"OIL"*



If it were not for the white man, that oil would be worthless.


----------



## epsilon

USAHawk785 said:


> To counter Soviet aggression and unilateral actions in the region, of course. We did not know that Bin Laden was a nutjob and capable of what he did later on. In the end, he's now swimming with the fishes in the middle of the Indian Ocean.



we seemed so easy. actually real life situation in Aisian and gulf countries is lot more difficult as poverty is wit them more than they grow but still they investing milllions and billions to cub terrorism. You re very simply saying,We did not know. SO called war on terrorism is ineffective and is itself a white collared terrorism. In order to keep puppet rulers of USA war on terrorism was effective, But many osamas are still coming,. It was the cold war which actually led to the growth of terrorism and the seeds sown during tat period have grown to millions of trees and the both USA and USSR are the real fathers of terrorism in Asian countries. They get weapons in market, have a handful of 1000 people wit a dumb*** policy and fundamentalism kill thousands and thousands over the globe.



Juice said:


> If it were not for the white man, that oil would be worthless.


wat white? white or black its the same grave !!! dnt answer like a racist


----------



## USAHawk785

RayKalm said:


> Provide evidence of this reckless claim.



http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/25/w...ted-states-in-afghanistan.html?pagewanted=all

Pakistan's New Generation of Terrorists - Council on Foreign Relations


----------



## USAHawk785

genmirajborgza786 said:


> because they impose their way of life on us
> 
> spreads the seeds of nationalism,sectarianism's,regionalism,ethnic-ism in Muslim countries
> 
> of their bias policies to-wards Israel
> 
> their cluster bombing to death of over a million innocent men,women & children
> 
> 
> 
> & above all their never ending greed for our *"OIL"*



Ah yes, the blame game. For someone who comes from a country of Idi Amin, a lunatic dictator who persecuted his own country, you have the audacity to point fingers onto the United States. 

Reality check for you, bud, every major power needs Oil. Unless you're a prehistoric cave-dwelling society, oil is essential.


----------



## gambit

epsilon said:


> It was USA who was responsible for funding mujahudeens and osamas... they are ruined in names of fundamentalism...


Not just US. The muslims in the ME provided the manpower and the funding. Pakistan provided the corporate training. The word 'corporate' here does not mean capitalism but about organization and leadership.

As for Osama bin Laden...

Robert Fisk Interviews, Usama bin Ladin


> "Personally neither I nor my brothers saw evidence of American help.


It could be that he meant he did not saw any evidence of US aid because he was not around the areas and the people who received such aid, but then it would also mean the idea that the US 'trained' Osama bin Laden is completely absurd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

epsilon said:


> we seemed so easy. actually real life situation in Aisian and gulf countries is lot more difficult as poverty is wit them more than they grow but still they investing milllions and billions to cub terrorism. You re very simply saying,We did not know. SO called war on terrorism is ineffective and is itself a white collared terrorism. In order to keep puppet rulers of USA war on terrorism was effective, But many osamas are still coming,. It was the cold war which actually led to the growth of terrorism and the seeds sown during tat period have grown to millions of trees and the both USA and USSR are the real fathers of terrorism in Asian countries. They get weapons in market, have a handful of 1000 people wit a dumb*** policy and fundamentalism kill thousands and thousands over the globe.
> 
> 
> wat white? white or black its the same grave !!! dnt answer like a racist




1. The problem lies in the fact that terrorists subvert islam and use it as pretext for political uses. 

2. Any threats to American strategic interests will be addressed accordingly.

3. If more Osamas keep on coming, then, the fishes in the Indian Ocean will be well fed. 

4. I agree with your last statement, islamofascism should be crushed. Religion and state should not mix. Period.


----------



## epsilon

USAHawk785 said:


> 1. The problem lies in the fact that terrorists subvert islam and use it as pretext for political uses.
> 
> 2. Any threats to American strategic interests will be addressed accordingly.
> 
> 3. If more Osamas keep on coming, then, the fishes in the Indian Ocean will be well fed.
> 
> 4. I agree with your last statement, islamofascism should be crushed. Religion and state should not mix. Period.



literacy can only help muslims to develop socially,economically and counter act against terrorism. better they ll stay away from it. I stress one point both the sides are wrong. (Terrorists and terrorist hunters)


----------



## USAHawk785

epsilon said:


> literacy can only help muslims to develop socially,economically and counter act against terrorism. better they ll stay away from it. I stress one point both the sides are wrong. (Terrorists and terrorist hunters)



Yes, i agree that the countries in the middle east need to embrace the beauty in the separation of church and state.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

USAHawk785 said:


> 3. If more Osamas keep on coming, then, the fishes in the Indian Ocean will be well fed.



Good luck sustaining more wars 



USAHawk785 said:


> 2. The United States does not respect civilian muslims? How can that be when there are over 1.8 million Americans who practice Islam? In addition, *the United States Constitution guarantees the unalienable right to practice one's faith*



Yes, that's why you're trying to ban Islamic clothing and Islam altogether.


----------



## USAHawk785

DRaisinHerald said:


> Good luck sustaining more wars
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's why you're trying to ban Islamic clothing and Islam altogether.



There is no legislation that bans religious clothing nor is there any law , federal and state, that is banning ISLAM.

The United States Constitution's 1ST Amendment states: 

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."












There is absolute separation of church and state in the United States. You can worship your god either he be called Jesus, Jehovah, Allah, Yaweh, Buddha, Brahma, Shiva, Kali, etc. 

We do not prosecute your right to worship, we do not prohibit your right to worship. Our society is a secular society. You will not be burned to death for being Christian in our society.


----------



## The SC

> There is absolute separation of church and state in the United States. You can worship your god either he be called Jesus, Jehovah, Allah, Yaweh, Buddha, Brahma, Shiva, Kali, etc.
> 
> We do not prosecute your right to worship, we do not prohibit your right to worship. Our society is a secular society. You will not be burned to death for being Christian in our society.



Please show us all these religions in CONGRESS !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARSENAL6

USAHawk785 said:


> Yes, i agree that the countries in the middle east need to embrace the beauty in the separation of church and state.


 
Athemism simply won't work when the average joe is Muslim by the core. It just won't work
..and when the Khalifer comes and he will, the ISlamic faith will be one with the state.



USAHawk785 said:


> There is no legislation that bans religious clothing nor is there any law , federal and state, that is banning ISLAM.
> 
> The United States Constitution's 1ST Amendment states:
> 
> "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolute separation of church and state in the United States. You can worship your god either he be called Jesus, Jehovah, Allah, Yaweh, Buddha, Brahma, Shiva, Kali, etc.
> 
> We do not prosecute your right to worship, we do not prohibit your right to worship. Our society is a secular society. You will not be burned to death for being Christian in our society.



USAHawk785 I admire your work on the post above and it helps however there is are states in america that wouldn't even allow Halal Butches or even have the Azan call.
Plus other muslim in guantanomo who havent been charge are locked up in prison cells.



USAHawk785 said:


> 4. I agree with your last statement, islamofascism should be crushed. Religion and state should not mix. Period.



The real issue is American facisim not Islamofasism which doesn't exist. American with the idolgical facisim are hell bent to control others and top of that being in denial of destroying another race, culture and religion. Further to this Bin larden and like may others was a part of CIA, corrupt leaders in the middleeast whos masters are western govt. (See Saddam) and many US owned black operation that exist that has caused many disturbance and voilence in the Middleeast, Israel , AMerica and the world as whole.


----------



## The SC

A.Rahman said:


> This list is incomplete. However, it brings into relief that the claim that Americans are hated because of their "culture" is total madness. It will not help Americans understand why they have been attacked. Please: Educate Americans about this history. Stay away from the ridiculous claims that we are hated because we respect individual liberties. In the Muslim world, over and over again, we consistently HAVE NOT respected individual liberties but rather supported tin-pot dictators. Therefore, the claim that we are hated because of our "culture" is a complete travesty of the truth. Before the fiasco in Iran, Americans were perceived all over the Muslim world as a benign world power. The hated powers were the colonialists: France and Britain. American culture was not radically different then. Women showed their skin, unmarried people kissed in movies, there was pornography, drinking, etc. If we were really hated for our "culture" this hate should have peaked in the 60's. It is peaking NOW. Now that we have become much more conservative than in that decade.
> 
> Patriotism means NOT BEING PROPAGANDISTS FOR THE GOVERNMENT. Patriotism, for you, and for me, and for all of us, means not allowing the truth to be the first casualty of war.



The truth is in the social fabric of the US; The American politicians have to divert the attention of their public away from domestic events, which are full of daily despicable violence, and try to vent it it out of the country.
This is but a very small spot of the tip of the Iceberg, there are so many other reasons that it will take libraries not books to be able to depict them in detail.


----------



## The SC

> No nation has done more for Islamic countries than the USA. We have gone to war repeatedly to free ******* form tyranny or genocide (Bosnia, Kosovo, Iraq, Kuwait, Afghanistan we got Egypt the Suez (form UK/France and israel) and Sinai back. When the Tusami hit US aid form all sources topped 2 billion, when ever there is an earthquake we send relief. We hav eintervened to stop India in your wars verses them when your troops failed and India began to counter attack. We supported Turkey vs Greece on Cyprus etc. And US pressure and intelligence helped force Syria out of Lebanon.
> 
> Taken on a whole, US policy towards the Middle East has been eratic but balanced.



You point is totally false, you have to revise your statements by getting facts not fiction.


----------



## The SC

Keysersoze said:


> Ok I am afraid I disagree with most of your rebuttals on pretty much every level.
> 
> Point one- I suggest you look into the politics of the various regions which the States is currently engaged in and check the involvement of previous administrations. For example you cite non involvement in the ME. Well here are some salient facts for you.
> During the Suez crisis there were two factors that played a part in Russia gaining influence in the region 1) Nasser approached the west for arms and was refused. He then turned to the USSR. Also it is important to point out that Dulles (sec of state) withdrew funding for the Aswan dam which would have effectively bankrupted Eygpt. So he again turned to the Eastern bloc. The US then has to counter this hence creating an battle for influence.
> 
> Another point you seem to have forgotten is that Dictators or tyrants that fall in line with western or US policy tend to be supported or ignored. (king Farouk (Eygpt)The Shah (Iran) Saddam (Iraq) you could argue about the regimes in Saudi and other oil rich nations. I could go on and mention various South American and North african countries but this is about the ME) People don't forget who supported their oppressors.
> 
> Point two-There was peace (relative) between the Jews and Arabs until thousands of illegal (Jewish) immigrants came flooding in from the mess that was WW2. So by your logic Arabs should feel sorry for all the trouble caused by The "civilised" world, and allow them to steal land? This selective morality has not been forgotten by several generations (As for genocide I would cite Rwanda, Sebrinica and the massacres in Lebanon in which you did exactly zip. You had to be pressured into doing something for Kosovo)
> 
> TRUE DEMOCRACY--- It is as true a democracy as South Africa during Apartheid. You can't marginalise a huge chunk of the population and call yourself a democracy. Wasn't that the basis of the civil rights movement in the south in your country?
> As for Lebanon wasn't that destroyed by the results of many Palestinians being dipossessed and the subsequent Israeli invasion?
> Your continual suppport for the illegal actions of the Israelis has compounded the problem. (the number of "accidental" deaths. Must make the Israeli army the most incompetent in the world)
> 
> Point three- Yes you are correct(Ottoman) however they left. The current mess that we are all in now is all USA and USSR's fault
> 
> Point four- Bosnia-Where were you? I don't remember seeing any US troops on the ground. And if they were why didn't they stop the massacres?
> Kosovo? I remember how our government had to fight to get any support at all for that (after the massacres again) and then the troops were from every one except the US.
> Kuwait-wasn't that for the vast oil reserves under that country? I mean they don't have democracy now (and they didn't before)
> Afghanistan-that was revenge (and no one begrudged you it) but lets not cover it in a coat of bring freedom to the oppressed.
> Turkey was simply a cold war requirement (Turkey being strategically important and Greece less so)
> Iraq?---------------no need for me to comment here.
> 
> Essentially. The point is that most of the decisions have been made for geopolitical reasons. I think the thing I resent is that there is this prevalent idea in the US (and I have lived there) that you are the "good guys" and that there is never any meddling.
> It is as "Fair and balanced" as FOX news
> 
> Ok time for a cup of tea methinks.............



To sum it up, theirs is a "Cowboy" mentality of the "far west" literally, think about it. They think of Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain and most middle eastern countries as their "cows", and they take it upon themselves as the "boys" to defend them against the Indians (any one who doesn't feel himself as a cow). 
So the least to say is that it shows a bullish backward mentality disguised as the most advanced and most powerful nation of the planet, generating a lot of resentment towards it (the US) from all parts of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

The SC said:


> To sum it up, theirs is a "Cowboy" mentality of the "far west" literally, think about it. They think of Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Bahrain and most middle eastern countries as their "cows", and they take it upon themselves as the "boys" to defend them against the Indians (any one who doesn't feel himself as a cow).
> So the least to say is that it shows a bullish backward mentality disguised as the most advanced and most powerful nation of the planet, generating a lot of resentment towards it (the US) from all parts of the world.



LOL at the "cowboy" reference. Oh Boy!


----------



## warpig

the only thing that makes usa hated in ME
is that ordinary people dosnot understand
just the way that war goes !!!
when your friend gets shot right in front of you and 
the position that shot came from was a group of people 
what would you do? 
go around and ask them?
ofcurse not !!!
you start shooting to save your life or to kill your firends killer !!!


------------------
PS sorry for broken english 
thats all i got to offer for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARSENAL6

See the Video below about destruction of a amosque.

Reason for the hate: 

Tesla Howitzer used Against Mosque in Iraq - Tesla Howitzer Unveiled - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Facebooks

ARSENAL6 said:


> See the Video below about destruction of a amosque.
> 
> Reason for the hate:
> 
> Tesla Howitzer used Against Mosque in Iraq - Tesla Howitzer Unveiled - YouTube



Are you a Muslim?


----------



## ARSENAL6

Facebooks said:


> Are you a Muslim?


 
Are you a troll ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## USAHawk785

ARSENAL6 said:


> See the Video below about destruction of a amosque.
> 
> Reason for the hate:
> 
> Tesla Howitzer used Against Mosque in Iraq - Tesla Howitzer Unveiled - YouTube



Clearly, there were mistakes made in the quelling of terrorist activities in Iraq. The state of Israel , itself, is not innocent of mistakes in terms of military activity in the region. Please also remember, that the United States provides $5-10 Billion of military aid to Israel per annum. 

Without the support of the United States, Israel would have been extinguished decades ago. Period. Israel's existence relies on the good graces of the United States. The United States can survive without Israel. Israel, however, cannot survive without United States. 



Please, don't bite the hand that feeds you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAHED

ARSENAL6 said:


> Are you a troll ?



best Question ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

*What is not hated in middle east. Its a war land since early civilization . *


----------



## ARSENAL6

USAHawk785 said:


> Clearly, there were mistakes made in the quelling of terrorist activities in Iraq. The state of Israel , itself, is not innocent of mistakes in terms of military activity in the region. Please also remember, that the United States provides $5-10 Billion of military aid to Israel per annum.
> 
> Without the support of the United States, Israel would have been extinguished decades ago. Period. Israel's existence relies on the good graces of the United States. The United States can survive without Israel. Israel, however, cannot survive without United States.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, don't bite the hand that feeds you.





hmmm good quote


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

it is simple really what is the most respected and beloved thing in the world ?
your relgion and your country and when you know that a country is at war with your relogion and a threat to your country what will you think ?


----------



## The SC

Black Widow said:


> *What is not hated in middle east. Its a war land since early civilization . *



Same goes for India! 
You seem to have studied the history of the Middle east and forgot yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

because Middle EAST have lot of "OIL" and america needs lot of oil for their country CMIIW


----------



## mosu

A.Rahman said:


> Maybe this is why people hate USA in middle-east:
> 
> 1) The Eisenhower administration's CIA brought down a popular representative government in Iran, in 1953, because Mosaddeq, the prime minister, wanted to nationalise Iran's oil. America installed, nurtured, cradled, and propped the Shah for the next 25 years no matter how dictatorial and oppressive he became. This behavior, of course, led to the bloody Islamic revolution in Iran. You have to SAY this, and to put the blame where it belongs: OUR CIA, and OUR foreign policy. Show us that you are a free press, and not the propaganda division of the US government.
> 
> 2) Saddam Hussein is another CIA creation. We call him a 'Hitler' now, but he comes with a "Made in America" label stamped on the back of his neck. He was our man even before he rose to power, and we encouraged him to wage a bloody war against Iran over a few square meters of real-estate. We needed to hit Iran hard, thru Iraq, because Iran had become dangerously anti-American because...uh huh...you begin to see the problem.
> 
> 3) Saddam thought he had our blessing for everything. We had never stopped him before (not even when he used chemical weapons against his own population), and we had been supplying him with weapons. That is why he attacked Kuwait, the deliverance of which cost American lives.
> 
> 4)Afghanistan started talking about a holy war against the Soviet imperialists, the CIA thought, "Great! Let's get this started and launch millions of Muslims against our Cold War opponents." So we fostered, encouraged, and funded this holy war of the mujahideen. Osama bin Laden was our ally, spending his own money and organizing people on the ground, as well as bringing them from all parts of the Islamic world. WE built the network that is bin Laden's Al Qaeda.
> 
> 5) When it became necessary to deliver Kuwait from OUR violent protegÃÂ© Saddam Hussein, American troops were stationed in Saudi Arabia, bin Laden's homeland. But they never left, and this is holy soil. This insult is added to the fact that we had been supporting the royal family there for long even though they run the country in dictatorial fashion and are widely hated. That is what made bin Laden our enemy. We had already built him up into a powerful warlord, and now he had gotten out of control. Sounds like Saddam? Yes it does.
> 
> 
> 6) When the Islamic party in Algeria won in fair and free elections, we supported the violent crackdown of the military because, it was said, the Islamicists would abolish democracy. So we made sure it was abolished before the Islamicists had a chance to try. It is hard to convey just how bloody the rampages that followed have been. Many of these were carried out by the GIA (thought responsible for the massacres of tens of thousands of civilians), a group led by veterans of the Afghan war and trained by bin Laden's network It is hard to believe that the Islamicists would have been worse. But we will never know, because America hates democratic outcomes. What it likes is tin-pot dictators that are obliged in clientship relationships to the United States. Of course, this is very dangerous. But it keeps happening because what each President keeps thinking about is the next election, not long-term outcomes, and Americans don't read History.
> 
> 7) Finally, we have been supporting Israel since its inception, even though it is a state born of terrorist violence, and even though its abuses have been many. Menachem Begin, one of the first prime-ministers of Israel, used to be a wanted terrorist with a bounty on his head. But who knows this? Do you? Americans don't read history. They are not interested. YOU MUST BRING THIS UP. The Palestinians are guilty of crimes as well, but we have never shown an even hand in the region: we mostly condemn the crimes of the Palestinians, the crimes of the weak. We have been Israel's unconditional allies.



because middle east have oil and need bases there to keep eye on china and russia


----------



## Awesome

This thread has gone on for long and as a sticky. I think anyone who has lived in the ME knows America is not hated here.


----------

